# Sticky  Your army/armies (pics are encouraged!)



## DeusMortemEst

Ahoy, mateys! :victory:

I'm feeling quite proud now. Just recently, I finished painting the final model in my first propper army ever. In other words - I've finished my first army! :biggrin: 

(Someone should congratulate me!:wink

(Ladies and) Gentlemen, I hereby present to you... The Angels of Vendetta!



(My apologies for the horrible image quality. My camera just isn't made for taking pictures of small things that aren't extremely close...)

1500 points of pure Unforgiven l33tness! As you can see, I have a rather low model count, but that's the whole point - the whole chapter is made up from the veterans who barely survived its near-extinction. This, of course, forces me to play defensive and keep my units close together, but so be it.

Also, notice how the Land Raider isn't all lame and generic like 95% of all other Land Raiders.

All comments would be dearly apreciated. If there's anything you want to know about it, ask all you want.

But I'm not gonna use this occasion to keep rambling on about my own army. What I want you to do, is to present your own army, or more likely, armies. Say something about the fluff behind it, the basic concept, the units it's composed of, paint scheme, strategy and watever else you may want to tell.

Pics of your armies are of course preffered, but are far from compulsory.

I'll be seeing you guys arround.

- Cheers, DME.k:


----------



## Captain Galus

thats a sick paintjob!
kudos on that one


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Captain Galus said:


> thats a sick paintjob!
> kudos on that one


Really? Is it that much anything in particular? Maybe it is, I'm not one to judge. But I thought that the image quality was too bad to see any of it anyways... But yeah, I'm pretty happy with the paint scheme and the overall look of the army...


----------



## loyalist42

looks good, deus. awesome job!!!


----------



## Pandawithissues...

The 4th Bemani Corsairs'

An imperial guard regiment from an archipelago world, skilled in close quarter boarding actions and often seconded to the Imperial Navy.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

And more... sorry about the double post, but only 5 attachments at a time...

PS, nice consistent colour scheme Deus. Thats what makes an army really stand out.


----------



## Jacobite

Again I am a huge fan of your cloth Panda, its really pretty dam good. And your blue is also well executed.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Thanks jac. I might get back to painting them in the next few weeks. Dissertations in on monday. Almost finished.

Lets get more armies on this thread. I never tire of Skuzzlebumm's pink nids...i'd like some close ups of them.


----------



## frost_reaver

Ironically enough, I just took pics of my main army yesterday. So here ya go, 6000+ points of Blood Angels.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Sorry, I don't have any pics, on account of moocher friends who can't get their own *#&[email protected]!^ign camera to go to some forgotten relative's place, but overall I have

5500 (rough) points of Mountain Angels SM

2561 points of Word Bearers CSM 

4000 points of IGAC (243rd Archeron Heavy)

If my buddy gets back before hell thaws out I'll post some pics.

-Dirge


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Pandawithissues... said:


> And more... sorry about the double post, but only 5 attachments at a time...
> 
> PS, nice consistent colour scheme Deus. Thats what makes an army really stand out.


Gee, thanks a lot, Panda. And the same to you, your guardsmen look great! k:



frost_reaver said:


> Ironically enough, I just took pics of my main army yesterday. So here ya go, 6000+ points of Blood Angels.


Woah... one word: BIG! That one hell a lot of models, and I have to admit that I admire you, and everyone else capable, for having the patience to paint up that much. :grin:



>


But just one question: What are the two models to the left of the dreadnought? Can't seem to recognize them from anywhere, but they look really cool...


----------



## Pandawithissues...

I think they're rogue trader dreads deus.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

my Serpent army atm not finished yet.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Lord Sinkoran said:


> my Serpent army atm not finished yet.


Wow, niceness! How many points are they, again?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

DeusMortemEst said:


> Wow, niceness! How many points are they, again?


about 3500pts maybe a few hundred more. they are going to finish at 5000pts


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not enough done yet to show off the Thousand Sons after the stripping they got. However, here are picks of my Tau army:


----------



## loyalist42

lookin' good, wraith!:biggrin:

i've got about 1k each of guard and diy marines....pics might follow, but no promises....i'll have to see if i can borrow a friend's camera


----------



## inqusitor_me

nice one Wraithlord


----------



## DeusMortemEst

My compliments, Wraith. Just gotta love the basing and poses, I had no idea that Tau could look so exciting.


----------



## frost_reaver

DeusMortemEst said:


> But just one question: What are the two models to the left of the dreadnought? Can't seem to recognize them from anywhere, but they look really cool...


Panda has it right. Both of them are old Rogue Trader dreds I've had forever. The one on the far right is a Furibundus (sp) but I can't remember the name of the on in the middle.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

I'm really enjoying the colour scheme on the tau infantry Wraith. Its a little unusual. Typically people paint the fatigues the neutral colour and the armour the bright colour.

Very interesting...


----------



## Siege

Yeah Wraith those Tau look great, what kind of greens did you use on the battlesuits and piranhas? Are they GW paints or something else? Very inspiring.


----------



## Bishop120

Man yall make me feel like such an amatuer... yall have some great armies / paint jobs.. Personally I just now got around to actually painting my armies.. I've been collecting for about 5 years now and have pretty much ignored the painting side of the hobby. I dont have any photos uploaded other than to the gallery here at HO so Im sorry for just having links to there pics.

Heres my Ultramarines Termies so far.. the rest of my army is still work in progress but I have most of the Tactical marines painted as well as my Company Champion and a few scouts. I have most of my Grey Knight Termies and a squad of regular Knights painted as well but I havent gotten around to uploading pics of them yet. Once all my stuff gets up here to Alaska from Louisiana I hope to start painting again and hopefully get my armies finished before to long. Any comments and criticism appreciated..


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Hey, Bishop, that's not bad. You just shoudln't have stopped developing your painting skills. With whatever new army you are going to start with next, make sure to plan a colour scheme that is slightly more complex and challenging than your last one. I'm sure that you will quickly find yourself painting models so good looking that you'll be be totally amazed. Good luck!


----------



## inqusitor_me

man wiat a few weeks and ill have my 85 marines lol done only 75 more


----------



## DeusMortemEst

85 marines? wow, that's a lot. Personally, I've never managed to paint anything over 20...


----------



## chrisman 007

DeusMortemEst said:


> 85 marines? wow, that's a lot. Personally, I've never managed to paint anything over 20...


Then you'd be a load of rubbish at guard, my army got over 100 guardsmen :so_happy: (at the last count, some may have got nicked at short course)


----------



## DeusMortemEst

chrisman 007 said:


> Then you'd be a load of rubbish at guard, my army got over 100 guardsmen :so_happy: (at the last count, some may have got nicked at short course)


That's a lot too, but they are in fact Imperial Guard, and that's a completely different matter. 75 massive iron nails weighs a lot more than 100 matchsticks, if you get the picture.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Paint or Die!*

My son and I have entered a 1000pt. tournament at our local GW for this Saturday. When I made my list up I realized that I had a choice of playing a crummy list that is fully painted or making a competitive list with a number of models not yet completed. So, I opted for the competitive list and I am going to try like hell to get it painted by the weekend! Either way I will post a pic here by Friday to show you if I made it or not.:headbutt:


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Cool, do that. And good luck in the tournament for you and your laddie!


----------



## Damned Fist

Paint or Die: Update

After a marathon painting session today I managed to complete my Devs. Add that to the scouts that I did on the weekend I now have only my HQ and a Whirlwind left. The problem that I am left with is that I need a day to finish converting the WW and another couple of days to paint it. That will leave 1 day to paint my Lysander Librarian. Thats NOT going to happen! So,... do I enter the tournament with my HQ not painted or do I substitute another Librarian that is painted but not equipped properly? 
Help! what do I do?


----------



## Hespithe

Have you given thought to a buddy system?

Ask a bud if he would not mind helping, provided he has a steady hand and is not unwilling to drop on the basecoats for your models while you work on the details.

Later, you can return the favor. It has worked successfully at the local 'Paint Nites'.


----------



## Damned Fist

Hespithe said:


> Have you given thought to a buddy system?
> 
> Ask a bud if he would not mind helping, provided he has a steady hand and is not unwilling to drop on the basecoats for your models while you work on the details.
> 
> Later, you can return the favor. It has worked successfully at the local 'Paint Nites'.


I like the idea, but for this particular figure (Lysander Librarian) I am hoping to enter it into this Games Day.


----------



## angels of fire

Don't rush him just get a different not so important librarian and do him instead.


----------



## Damned Fist

angels of fire said:


> Don't rush him just get a different not so important librarian and do him instead.


I have a regular SM librarian but in my list my Librarian is in Terminator armour. I don't know if anyone will give me a hassle for this in a tournament? If it's not a problem the I will use him.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I imagine that'd matter in a tournament.


----------



## roricon

Take both and use the terminator one if you're allowed, otherwise use the power armour one.


----------



## Darthlace

I have a large army but as it is unpainted I have posted it under the projects thread


----------



## dred73

well I so wish I could post my armies with pictures but alas I have no camera so if this changes in the near future I will post picks of my 2 greatest armies the dark angels witch is about give or take 9000 points and my tau witch is completely painted they are at about 2500 points the tau dont have the best paint job but the colors I picked mesh really well together and when I went to the last seattle GT I got alot of complaments so I guess I did alrite for a rush job but I hope in the future to have those up for you guys to see.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Darthlace said:


> I have a large army but as it is unpainted I have posted it under the projects thread


Cool, I'll check it out.

*Opens a new tab*
*Goes to Heresy Online*
*Goes to the projects theread*
*Chekcs out your posts*

Ok... Hmm, that looks fairly decent, but I can't haelp to wonder... What's with all the different colours?


----------



## Hespithe

DFist, do none of your buds have a Termie Libby they're willing to loan for the tourney?

I keep thinking of how to get out of a jam like that, and well, there really seems to be no escape. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Damned Fist

Here is the Dev's I finished. A couple of items left and then I will post the rest.























> DFist, do none of your buds have a Termie Libby they're willing to loan for the tourney?
> 
> I keep thinking of how to get out of a jam like that, and well, there really seems to be no escape.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Hespithe: I may have to use the other one but then I need to find the extra 10pts. that he is going to cost. I may ask at the store tonight how they are going to rule on this one as the manager is supposed to be there. Thanks bud!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Damned Fist said:


> Here is the Dev's I finished. A couple of items left and then I will post the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hespithe: I may have to use the other one but then I need to find the extra 10pts. that he is going to cost. I may ask at the store tonight how they are going to rule on this one as the manager is supposed to be there. Thanks bud!


They...


Are...


Completly...


and utterly...


awesome...


----------



## Damned Fist

Marneus Calgar:

*Wow!*, thanks for the encouragement.:victory:


----------



## Leaf

I do not have Pics of my Army/Armies But I will give a quick brake down of what I have They are all Metal sorry I do not Have a Digi Cam as is broke :threaten: My Vostroyans are not opened yet and I still have to paint everything really I ve have a Cadian Command Squad painted 

Tallarn Army 
1 Hellhound
2 Sentinels with Las cannons
5 squads of Infantry
3 Command squads 

Cadian Army
2 Sentinels Flamers
4 Squads of Infantry 
3 Command squads
2 Squads of Cadian Storm Troopers the Kasrkin 

Steel Legion Army
2 Steel Legion Sentinels 
9 Sqauds of Infantry
2 Heavy weapon Squads
4 Chimeras 
3 Command Squads 
1 Steel Legion Sentinel
2 Squads of Metal Strom troopers not sure what they are called they are picture in the Cddex IG

Vostroyan
20 Squads Of Infantry 
3 squads Of Heavy Weapons
1 Sniper squad 
2 Support weapon Squads
5 Command Squads


----------



## Damned Fist

*Paint or Die!*

It's Friday and as promised here's a pic of the finished (well..., mostly) army that I will be bringing to the tournament tomorrow. I found out that we are supposed to have a presentation base so I created one of those today. I still have some work to do on the tank but I should be able to complete tonight.:victory:


----------



## bl0203

D-Fist looks great as usual, good luck in the tournie...


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Damned fist... Woah. Just woah. That has to be one of the most awesome armies I've ever seen. + rep to you.


----------



## Damned Fist

*Tournie Results*

Here is the result of the "Hall of hero's" tournie.:victory:











Overall: LoD/Imperial Fist!
...Best General went to Tau, and best presentation went to Chaos Nurgle.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Damned Fist said:


> Here is the result of the "Hall of hero's" tournie.:victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall: LoD/Imperial Fist!
> ...Best General went to Tau, and best presentation went to Chaos Nurgle.


You know, I want to attempt to paint like you, im gonna get some space marines and try to make them diorama, because you have inspired me :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

> You know, I want to attempt to paint like you, im gonna get some space marines and try to make them diorama, because you have inspired me


Post some pics and show us what you have!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Damned Fist said:


> Post some pics and show us what you have!


I dont have a digi cam, so cant really give pics... But i know my Masters of the Chapter are pretty good, not the best but not too bad :biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist

> I dont have a digi cam, so cant really give pics... But i know my Masters of the Chapter are pretty good, not the best but not too bad


Borrow a friends...:wink:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

As i expected Fist, that is a beautifully executed and painted army.

I would definitely encourage you to enter the GD competition, you may not win, but you can't win if you don't enter...


----------



## Damned Fist

Thanks Panda! I appreciate your encouragement.:victory:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

The only constructive criticism i could give on the army overall (and bear in mind this is minor) is what is the deal with the whirlwind?

Everything else has yellow as the main colour? It just doesnt seem to fit in at the moment. I hope this is what you mean by there being work to do with the tank.


----------



## Damned Fist

> what is the deal with the whirlwind?


Alright..., you caught me. I bought a rhino off of someone and converted it into a Imperial Fist Whirlwind. I couldn't get it completed before the tournament so I just painted the turret and left the rest black with a few details picked out. I'll eventually get around to finishing it. (Shhhh! don't tell anyone though). :wink:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

No problem mate 

I just didn't think it was your style to have that sort of thing sticking out like a sore thumb in the midst of the rest of your yellow masterpieces.

P.S. A yellow tutorial would be welcome from you...
But I wont say what for....


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dude I love that base! Very very sweet. How long did that take to make?


----------



## Mad King George

Damned Fist

how long does it take you to paint one model >?


----------



## Damned Fist

> Dude I love that base! Very very sweet. How long did that take to make?


1 1/2 nights. I found out Thursday that we needed one so I started it that night and finished it Friday.



> how long does it take you to paint one model >?


Depends on the model. The Devs take about 8hrs each(Average). Others take longer and some are fairly quick.


----------



## Siege

Holy shit. 8 hours for one model! Fuck!

I can't see the pics from here but I imagine they're quite impressive.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Moved to modelling

Feel free to post more of your army pics in this thread guys, lets make it a sort of database for everyones armys


----------



## Nightbringer416

I love the dreadnaught with the ram skull on front. I wish I could paint that well. Does anyone else have the problem where when you concentrate on the model for too long your hand shakes uncontrollaby? well it happens to me alot. my models are painted not to that certain scale but i like them. I'll post when I finish painting my deciever which will be in about 3 days. 

-does anyone know of video tutorials for painting miniatures? i have the book but i'm more of a visual learner.

nevermind its the next thread down


----------



## D-bag Deluxe

Hey guys, I just finished my Dark Eldar army for 1850 points. I saw this thread and I figured I should probably add them here. Sorry for the bad pics; I am a really terrible photographer.










































Hopefully I'll be done with my nurgle soon too.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

thats the first painted dark eldar army i've seen. Looking good k:


----------



## Damned Fist

D-Bag: 
k:Your layering looks very good and I love the banner. It's a good looking army over all. Well done!


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Nice dark eldar, good colour scheme with a great theme and a nice scenic base. Awesome, nice job kicking the thread off again


----------



## angels of fire

That makes the DE look cool again nice work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very nicely done DE army!


----------



## D-bag Deluxe

Thanks for the compliments everyone 
let's see some more finished armies!


----------



## DeusMortemEst

D-bag, awesome stuff. Oh, and to hwoever mod made this sticky - thanks a lot! I thought that this forum really needed a thread like this...


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm surprised I never bothered posting these... I think it's because they live in a box these days because I think the current Chaos Space Marine codex is retarded. These have been painted for about four years now, so they're definitely not my finest work. Remind me to figure out where pictures of individual troopers and my Thousand Sons army are... I'll post 'em here at some point.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

> D-bag, awesome stuff. Oh, and to hwoever mod made this sticky - thanks a lot!


It was my first descision as a new mod!...And i completely agree with you. Its not just for 40k guys, lets have those fantasy pics too.



> they're definitely not my finest work


 Considering they look very good, i'd like to see your finest work!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Thanks! I don't have a digital camera these days, but I'll probably pick one up soon. My NMM gold-armoured High Elves or perhaps some of my commission work is among my best... but yeah. 

I re-did the highlights on this army a while back, but never took pictures of the newer look. They've basically got a much cleaner feel to them, instead of a semi-drybrushed look like they have in the pictures.

Here are some more.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Apologies for the double post; there's a five picture limit per post-- here are the other three I was going to put up.


----------



## Damned Fist

> I think it's because they live in a box these days because I think the current Chaos Space Marine codex is retarded.


You may want to take another look at the new codex. Wraith plays chaos and he does very well with it. There are some very cool rules this time around. 

The army looks very good on the table, by the way.k:


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Son of Horus - awesome Chaos army you have there! But I'm wondering... How many points and how many models are there althogether?


----------



## The Son of Horus

There's something like 8000 points... not too sure on the model count. The first two pictures where it shows a full army is 1850 for a tournament. The 2000 point version included a defiler as well.


----------



## angels of fire

I am digging the dread as it looks kick ass.


----------



## Damned Fist

Sorry it took so long, but here is the link to the lave base tutorial...


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6410


----------



## Pandawithissues...

> Quote:
> I think it's because they live in a box these days because I think the current Chaos Space Marine codex is retarded.





> You may want to take another look at the new codex. Wraith plays chaos and he does very well with it. There are some very cool rules this time around.


It may be the fluff rape he despises Fist. I know thats why I hate it.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Pretty much. This isn't the place to type the laundry list of complaints I have about what they did to the fluff. The army itself is, if you follow their reccomendation of bringing opposing-marked units, perfectly playable.


----------



## loyalist42

well, at long last, i have army shots of my imperial guard! here's everything i own for my cadian guard:










here's a random closeup that looked kinda cool:










and finally, a pic that we decided was about seven shades of pure awesome :biggrin:










well, that's about it for now...mayhap pics of my diy marines soon....


----------



## Alexander_67

I couldnt agree more Horus/panda. My alpha legion are sat in their case unused since about 5 minutes after i read the new codex. I'm still trying to find a way to make them work without mixing the marks. It isnt right! i proclaim rocking back and forth in my chair clutching the previous codex and the liber chaotica.

But anyway enough of that becuase like pringles if i start i wont stop. Sooo onto my army










My cannoness. Quite a dark pic but not too bad










My army all laid out










My army all laid out 2

This is my Witch hunters order of the purging blade. My best painted army until i get my vostroyans finished that is. Got a nice bit'o'fluff for them and they have quite a nice victory record. They continually thrash my housemates necron army (we drew once and i lost a combat patrol in there somewhere). What you dont see (eiter because it isnt finished or isnt built) is my saint (will be my best painted model when finished), Serephim squad, Land raider, another immolator and some celestines I intend to half model myself. Oh and an orbital strike but there isnt a model for that.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Very cool, Alex. Purple looks surprisingly good on Sisters-- I'd never really thought of putting it on them. Very smooth painting, as well. Kudos.


----------



## inqusitor_me

thay rock alex


----------



## jynxblack

*The Paladins of the Imperium*

Well everyone I have been playing 40K for about 5-6 years now, and my first army is what you see here...The Paladins of the Imperium! 
Obviously not done, even after all the years I have still not finished them, I just keep getting distracted (college, getting married ect...) But I have been very happy with what has come of my efforts so far.










This is my command squad with their leader Cecil Beronius










My assault Marines that I have dubbed the Dragoons and their leader Kain










I will be putting up more in the next post, also I will post a little background that I have written for the army (History, formation..ect)


----------



## jynxblack

*More of the Paladins*

here are some more pics of the army

This is my Allied Deamonhunter stormtroopers 










Also my Allied Grey Knights 










This a a group of Elites that I am Working on. I call them the Redeemed










I've got one more to do here a little latter, its to feature my center piece, my dreadnought.


----------



## Damned Fist

jynxblack:

Dude! I so love the HQ building you did! (Themed off of Dawn of War) I can't believe that I never thought of making one of these. {Note to self..., Try to build one of these in the near future} Great work, and thanks for taking the time to post these pics!k:

Good job Alex. They took awhile to load but they were worth the wait. :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'd been meaning to post some pictures of my Thousand Sons. The ugliest of the three dreadnoughts has since been replaced, and the entire army has been re-highlighted, but they look good enough like this to post, I think. Remind me to go buy a new camera, because I don't have one at the moment. *sigh* Like my Black Legion army, the Thousand Sons live in a box these days, because they're flat not legal as the army's built with the sorcerers armed as they are and the squads set up as they are.


----------



## Jacobite

I think I can hear Wraith crying with excitment already.


----------



## The Wraithlord

ALL IS DUST!!!!!!

Dude, love em, they look damn fine. Question though: how are the sorcerers and the setup for the squads illegal?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

pretty sweet models horus


----------



## Alexander_67

Nice army horus, love the dreads and deamons.


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Awesome stuff SOH, but I can't help being reminded of the Ultramarines... It's not based upon the Space Marine army list, is it? And also, what does the various daemons count as?


----------



## Kronus

DeusMortemEst said:


> Awesome stuff SOH, but I can't help being reminded of the Ultramarines... It's not based upon the Space Marine army list, is it? And also, what does the various daemons count as?


I am guessing your don't play chaos much. The very neatly converted army above is not based on any loyalist sapcemarine legion but is rather one of four primary legions of Chaos (others include the world eaters, emperors children, plague marines), the Thousand Sons, Tzeentchs personnal legion. The demons shown are Tzeentch Daemons


----------



## The Son of Horus

Wraith, the sorcerers are illegal because they've got power fists.

Those are all GW models, by the way, Deus-- the daemons are Flamers rather than Horrors, because Horrors sucked. They were the only ones that actually kind of improved by becoming "generic daemons" in the current Codex.


----------



## Jacobite

Pah I'd just saw they counted as Generic CCW's or Force Weapons. Paint them up with runes all over them and they should do the trick.


----------



## jynxblack

Damned Fist said:


> jynxblack:
> 
> Dude! I so love the HQ building you did! (Themed off of Dawn of War) I can't believe that I never thought of making one of these. {Note to self..., Try to build one of these in the near future} Great work, and thanks for taking the time to post these pics!k:
> 
> :victory:


Thanks, but I can't claim the work, that building was made by a freind of mine back when Dawn of War first came out. Unfortunately he passed away last year, he is what I would call a genius of terrain. I have been trying to emulate him but it has been hard. 

Thanks for your comments, I will be posting more of the army soon.

Oh and BTW I love the Thousand Sons Horus, really nice work ^_^


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Good job to all who've posted on here, all the armies are looking great.

(ps, carps: i'm glad the table got cleaned, or you're sisters would've looked like they were trudging through a biohazard  )

This is exactly what this thread is for guys, keep it up, and hopefully we'll have a directory for the members' armies we, as a community can be proud of!


----------



## Hespithe

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3265


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Pah I'd just saw they counted as Generic CCW's or Force Weapons. Paint them up with runes all over them and they should do the trick.


Gotta agree Sons, they have a force weapon yes but it doesn't say what KIND of weapon the sorc is using. Who is to say it isn't a pfist, psword, staff, butter knife, etc?


----------



## Damned Fist

Wraith..., when are you going to post your Tau here?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Heh, soon as I clear a spot to take a pic of them :angel:


----------



## Master Andael

Hespithe, i like the look of your army very much. Especially the Demons:mrgreen:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gotta say, super awesome!


----------



## DeusMortemEst

Lord Kronus said:


> I am guessing your don't play chaos much. The very neatly converted army above is not based on any loyalist sapcemarine legion but is rather one of four primary legions of Chaos (others include the world eaters, emperors children, plague marines), the Thousand Sons, Tzeentchs personnal legion. The demons shown are Tzeentch Daemons


Oh, well, I actually knew that. Why the well were I asking? I am quite familiar with Chaos, so why the hell... Maybe they just reminded me of the Ultramarines in clolur, and maybe it was to look of the termies... Nevermind.


----------



## Ryan_M

Here is my Ultramarines i am working on i am also painting a vetern and devastator squad


----------



## Damned Fist

Shinny marines. I like it as it is different than all the other Ultras out there. Good Work!k:


----------



## Ryan_M

thank you thank you thats what i was goin for


----------



## The Wraithlord

After too long a wait for me to get off my ass and take some pics (not to mention Fist giving me a hard time about it repeatedly at work lol) here are pics of my finished Tau army.


----------



## Ario Barzano

wow they look awesome Wraith i wish i could paint as well as you.


----------



## Damned Fist

Looks great Wraith.k: One question though..., did one of your Fire Warriors get left behind in the field somewhere??


----------



## The Wraithlord

Hehe, I knew you would spot it


----------



## Damned Fist

Wraith, taking a closer look I've never realized just how much highlighting you did on these guys. Excellent work bud! They look great.k:


----------



## Engelus

preparing for my first apocalypse game here.


----------



## jakkie

wow wraith, looking at that makes me wish id collected Tau
how do you insert images like that?


----------



## The Wraithlord

> how do you insert images like that?


Not sure what you mean here. Do you mean how do we post them on the site?


----------



## Tau Chaotix

1.Take picture.
2.put on computer.
3.REgister/login to Photobucket.
4.Upload images to photobucket.
5.Copy image tag into post.
6.Wait for people to comment.

hope that helps 

I'm too ashamed of my Tau to post them up.

-Olek.


----------



## foulacy

Nice work in here so far, i should have a pic of my full DG army up soon.


----------



## Shadowfane

Ooo, pretty  Will try and take some pics of my stuff over the weekend - have hive fleet morrigan, my dark elves, and sons of malice - will attempt to get at least 2 armies photo'd!


----------



## loyalist42

EDIT: friend posted.....'cause he's an asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Shadowfane

Ok, heres my contribution - 40K first, this is my 'Nid army, tentatively named Hive Fleet Morrigan....

More pics on next post :biggrin:

And theres the rest of the hive fleet pics I have. These guys get slowly but steadily added to, in order to make them apocalypse-viable - current additions being worked on are more gaunts, more zoanthropes, some tyrant guard, more raveners, and a scythed heirodule when it arrives from forgeworld :grin:

Next up are my dark elves!


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Really strong colour scheme on those nids, and they look all the more awesome for it!
Repped, for being generally very awesome.

Can't wait for the heirodule!


----------



## Shadowfane

Dark Elves are my main warhammer army, and I've had this army since the last version of the book came out - I was more than happy with them, mainly because this was the first army I painted from start to finish without getting distracted by something else... :grin:

And here's the last of the Dark elves - I haven't included a pic of the hydra, as theres one knocking around the gallerys somewhere.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

And these look awesome too!

And notch one up for yourself for having the first fantasy army in the thread!


----------



## Shadowfane

Heh - yeah, I noticed that - thought I'd stick them in for variety. I'll try and get my Sons of Mailce photo'd sometime over the next couple weeks - they're an oldish army, and I've improved a fair amount since I painted them, but I spent so much bloody time over their damn black/white quartered colour scheme, I'm gonna show them off, dammit!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Damn those are quite nice Nids. Don't see too many decent colour schemes for them imho.


----------



## Bogg

dont think I got big enough table for my armies, ...But ill get around to it..

so far u can view some of my Orkz....must....get ....them....done...by May.........

here is a selected few http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk226/Bogg_photos/

But so far I got Painted
12 Lootas
9 Burnas
40 Boyz
1 Trukk
6 Bikez
3 Killa Kans
3 Custom built Kannons


----------



## swntzu

I've posted these pics in my ego inflating thread in the subs section. The audience there is somewhat restricted so here they are. It's only one guy (who's 3/4 finished) but he won me a small comp at my local GW. I got a crap prize for it though...


----------



## riskman

thats a really nice model

by the way, What was the prize?


----------



## swntzu

Tsar Boris on bear. It's an alright model but useless to me. It's as if they wanted to get rid of old stock...


----------



## chaplin_magnus

nice looking armies everyone, some make me jealous. i have four armies going right now. a dark angel, eldar, world eater and a deamon hunter. there is a pic of my eldar army and some of my SM in the gallery. will post pics of the rest as soon as i can.

Dark Angels Battle Co. (5000+)

World Eaters (3000+)

Eldar (4000+)

Deamon Hunter w.i.p. (1000+)

i have several projects in the works for all 4 of my armies. but like always there is always something new to dream about painting.


----------



## Casual_T

most of these armies are so much better than mine

but i prefer quantity over quality

10k points of marines=


----------



## Rindaris

Aesir Knights

A bit dated since I could add a predator, dreadnought, deathwatch squad etc... but not planning on putting together a full army list until I'm really done with everything I intend to really finish.


----------



## Hespithe

Looks like a fun army, mate.


----------



## Rindaris

Thanks! It really is a fun army. I've had a good time developing the fluff for it as well as putting it together. I have one more landspeeder, a tactical, my deathwatch squad and a scout squad to finish then I'll feel that I'm done enough with this army. I'll still have some stuff packed away that could be finished up, but honestly won't really use it and enough is enough.


----------



## Raelcun

I cant believe I"m the first to post some necrons here, I got into the Necron army cuz they're fun to paint and I still have most of them only half done lol. But these are the ones I have fully painted even if some of them dont like to stay together.










detail on warriors I made an effort to have them all in pretty different positions so that once I have most of my army done you get the sense of them slogging across the field










The destroyers took a long time to get all the detail down but definately worth it


















the lords the one whose arm doesnt like to stay on has a Resurrection Orb modelled on, hes the old model before they sold orbs with lords. It's basically just a ball of greenstuff that I painted and varnished once it fully set.


















I need to try and get some better pictures in an even light environment but that was the best I could put together on short notice their base layer is actually 3 paint layers of metallic colors with varnish overtop to give a very aged look with additional detail colors where necessary. It's hard to see some of the best details on some of those pictures.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

looks wonderful mate! glad to see some nec's here instead of the commonplace SM's, though i'm not one to talk since i'm doning SM's myself, but still! good to see someone mixing it up!


----------



## Raelcun

I have some immortals who I can never seem to paint at a pace any faster than a glacier creeping across the country side and a base coated Monolith which which needs to be re-assembled fixed up and then started on detail work major project I know that plus having pretty much 60-70 warriors that all need to be painted means even though it's a fun army to paint I set out what I have to paint and just go wow thats a lot and lose steam haha. Honestly I spent over an hour a piece on both of those destroyers I need to figure out a way to get a very good closeup shot of the rust details on the destroyers because those pictures are doing them absolutely no justice.


----------



## darkflop

Hi everyone, here's a few pics of my IG army. They are a bit old, a few recently added troops are missing. The pic with the tanks only is more recent.


































As you can see, I haven't painted all my stuff yet, but I'm working on it slowly :grin:


----------



## Blood God

so many tanks.....10k points worth of stuff didnt you say?


----------



## Death 0F Angels

WOW.... tread head huh? Is there a reason for no tread on the wip tanks. Is it easier paint wise? Been a long time since ive seen any Valhallans.


----------



## Sniper

So many TANKS......:shok:

Sniper


----------



## loyalist42

At long last, I have a group shot of my diy Space Marine chapter, the Storm Guard...


----------



## darkflop

Sniper said:


> So many TANKS......:shok:


I like tanks :mrgreen:
My chaos-playing best friend studying psychology is a bit worried for me :biggrin:


----------



## Raelcun

Why? They're big shooty things who wouldn't like tanks?


----------



## Caledor

These are my Golden Eagles space marines. They are arranged by force organisation chart for easy viewing. Still have a termie librarian and five more assault marines to paint up so I'll update when I get the chance. Enjoy.


----------



## dirty-dog-

this is my army so far. not much but its a start


----------



## Wolfblade

Shadowfane said:


> Ok, heres my contribution - 40K first, this is my 'Nid army, tentatively named Hive Fleet Morrigan....


Love the colour scheme, looks great. I generally find myself being less than impressed with Tyranid models, since they're rarely painted well (colour-wise, as opposed to ability). But yeah, love these. Very eye-catching.


----------



## lordmat0

Since I started painting at age 9-14 dont mind the baddy painted models, kind of rushed them too :X. Coming back to the hobby now (5 years on) I don't plan to rush at all! watch this space 
Space Marines!
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00414.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00415.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00416.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00417.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00418.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00419.jpg

Dark Eldar
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00422.jpg

Friend gave me this, pretty good paint job in my own opinion
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/lordmat0/DSC00421.jpg


----------



## Foodlord

I finally got round to taking some photos of my minis, so thought I'd share them. The Nids are my current love, but I have put a couple of shots of my old Eldar in as well...

Hive Fleet Baphomet.
The Horde:

















HQ

















Elites

















Gribblies

























Heavies









































Super-heavy:

















Unpainted and WIP's (Can you see my Hierophant?  )

















Eldar in next post: comments always welcome!


----------



## Foodlord

Now the Eldar of the Mor-Ithil Craftworld:









Farseer and his retinue:

















Elites:

































Heavies:


























I haven't done much with the Eldar for a while now, but may go back to them in future...

again, Comments always welcome


----------



## Sniper

Hell those are some fine looking Xenos, there just begging for the Inquisition to SMITE THEM ALL!!:crazy:!! Seriously though great colour schemes and i wish i could paint that well.

Sniper


----------



## Foodlord

Inquisitiion? Smiting? Those power armoured things are just over-wrapped food for us Nids 
Thanks for the comments though matey; much appreciated!


----------



## Caledor

:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

I think that about says it. Wish I could paint that well, good on ya.


----------



## ageofben

Hey guys i am new to warhammer and i thoghu i would just show u some of my units
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd126/ageofben/P5070115.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd126/ageofben/P5070116.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd126/ageofben/P5070121.jpg
http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd126/ageofben/P5070122.jpg
So what do u guys tihnk bout em?


----------



## Foodlord

Not bat at all for a newcomer! I like the fire design on your Dread's legs; perhaps you could carry that through into a couple of your other models?
If you wanted any advice on how to progress with your painting, I think that you need to be looking at some sort of highlighting techniques. There are loads of tutorials floating around on the net, both here and elsewhere; just a thought :grin:


----------



## titan136

I'm a newcomer on these boards so i figure I'd start with showing you guys some of my armies (some of these I don't own anymore )


----------



## Cpt. Lucius

Lets see i have a pic of my very first army (blood angels) but they arent based or anything... actually i dunno if i ever will base them because i put them on the dowlow when i started chaos lol.

I dont have pics of my current army (because its not done being painted) but heres my very very crappy blood angels, im THE worst painter in 40k history:

oh yeah and the blood angels everyone else posted, put mine to shame -_-

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s67/chaoslordmatt/Space Marine/CIMG1326.jpg


----------



## dirty-dog-

ok you think that you are the worst painter in 40k history?

ask caledor if he can post/show you the first unit he painted......

and then you will see how a very very bad paitner paints,

although he has had shyt loads of practise and some of the units hes pumping out are great.


----------



## Cpt. Lucius

dirty-dog- said:


> ok you think that you are the worst painter in 40k history?
> 
> ask caledor if he can post/show you the first unit he painted......
> 
> and then you will see how a very very bad paitner paints,
> 
> although he has had shyt loads of practise and some of the units hes pumping out are great.


lmao, but he has had practice you say, so hes probably way better than me even.

i mean im horrible, and i practice all the time

its probably a good thing i didnt join the hobby for the painting lol


----------



## leinad-yor

Well I finally got my game table cleared off and was able to set up my guard for some pic's. A lot of this needs to be painted but I need to stop buying more stuff. 
So here is the beginning of my Guard regiment The Bendali Cobras.

Left side of the table
















Right side of the table
















Two infantry platoons and a heavy weapons platoon








The beginning of an armored fist platoon








Two squads of stormtroopers with a Valkyrie (scratch built)
















Some fast attack choices








Heavy Support (still need to finish the Baslilsk)








And last but not least my super heavies









Leinad


----------



## frost_reaver

That's some nice plasticard work you've done there.


----------



## Br4inworks

The Tyranids on page 13 (i guess) are looking totally awesome!
Fine colours and nice models!

In the far future of the 41st Millenium i will post my army too......:taunt:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Love the scratchbuilds going on there.


----------



## Lax

This 16th page has made me wet my pants :crazy:
BTW, the thunderhawk (UM ieek) made me crazy...I'm sooo after one !
But 500 euros is a "no way !" for me 

Congratulations all, great armies !

A snapshot of my BA army (led by Sanguinius hehehe), once I get a working camera and succeed in placing the 40 more tactical marines I have in place, I'll do detailled shots


----------



## War-smith Steveo

my Lords of terra army. they are one the missing founding legions and were created from the emperors gene-seed and acted as his personal body gard and defend terra and the golden throne.








the start of my termie suad








I still have lots more to paint and make.


----------



## War-smith Steveo

Termies








techmarine/sergant dude


----------



## Octavian

Well as soon as I have time I`ll take some pics of the few models I`ve painted and I must say the armies in this thread are awesome!


----------



## officer kerky

here is part of mine http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/lame_larry/SV300015.jpg


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

officer kerky said:


> here is part of mine http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm74/lame_larry/SV300015.jpg


quite a large collection you have therr kerky...PAINT IT!!


----------



## Leaf

I have added to my Imperial Guard Army I also got a Digi cam so I will add Pics when I get time to take a Pics
Here is the basic run down all my Squads are metal I do not buy Plastic and all squads are of 10 I probably have more then is listed but I need to do a more recent count I also have an all Metal Eldar Army That is Large but thats for another time 

Mordian 
6 Squads 
3 Command Squads 
3 Mortars
3 Heavy Bolters

Valhallan
10 Squads
5 Rocket Launchers
4 Command Squads 

Catachan
9 or 10 Squads I am thinking 10 but not sure 
4 Command squads
3 mortars

Tallarn Army 
11 squads of Infantry
5 Command squads 


Cadian Army
10 Squads of Infantry 
4 Command squads

Steel Legion Army
9 Sqauds of Infantry
2 Heavy weapon Squads
5 Command Squads 


Vostroyan
20 Squads Of Infantry 
3 squads Of Heavy Weapons
1 Sniper squad 
2 Support weapon Squads
5 Command Squads

I also have the praetorian Platoon Box 

My Elites 
6 Squads of Storm troops
2 Squads Of Cadian KASRKIN 
1 Rattlings Squad

My Vehicles 
3 Leman Russ 
4 Chimera 
7 Sentinels 
2 Hellhounds


----------



## yamacon

This is my first post on these boards but its a good opportunity to show off =]

I got two armies on the go to show at the moment ^_^
*Space Marines*

































*Tyranids* 
















































The following have been finished since taking the above photos


























































Exocrine =]


----------



## Death 0F Angels

those are nice. specially the nids. Are the SM based on V for Vendetta?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Always nice to see Blood Angels! I'm truly impressed with the size of that force. I don't have any pictures either (same reason as Dirge Eterna) but I've got a fledgling Black Templar/Inquisitor army, and a 2500pt Kroot Mercenary force. Yay for variant army lists!

The 'nids are awesome! I tried painting them, but I'm horrible at speed painting lots of models.


----------



## elemental_1_1

Ryan_M said:


> Here is my Ultramarines i am working on i am also painting a vetern and devastator squad


hey, is Calgar and the Ancient done? Cos they kinda don't look finished.

also, I do the Ultras too! nice choice


----------



## elemental_1_1

Shadowfane said:


> Ok, heres my contribution - 40K first, this is my 'Nid army, tentatively named Hive Fleet Morrigan....
> 
> More pics on next post :biggrin:
> 
> And theres the rest of the hive fleet pics I have. These guys get slowly but steadily added to, in order to make them apocalypse-viable - current additions being worked on are more gaunts, more zoanthropes, some tyrant guard, more raveners, and a scythed heirodule when it arrives from forgeworld :grin:
> 
> Next up are my dark elves!


the 'nids look awesomeness when someone actually takes the time to paint them properly. nice paint scheme too.


----------



## Kundutei

Very nice armies guys!
Here's a little pic of mine to add to this collection...








If you want to see more detailed pics of individual models then please check out my gallery!


----------



## just2fierce

I don't have an army put together right now....I was goind to play Raven Guard Space Marines and had started collecting an army but I put a halt on it when I heard about 5th edition being about more troops and all so I decided to play Chaos Emperor's Children instead......anyway these are the models that my girlfriend and I finished before the swap...I painted the Chaplain and she did the assault squad!!


----------



## davespil

Here is my army, the Nightmare Caste. Unfortunately the picture doesn't show how cool the blue looks in real life. But it does hide how bad of a painter I am...

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/davespil/TauArmy.jpg


----------



## Death Korp

I have 2 armies to show you all...









my CSM force, i have added a Bloodthrister and a Lightning Claw lord since the pic.









BFSP forces.

Will give you close ups if wanted. Also have a Black Templar army (1750pts painted)

DK


----------



## Recluce

He's 2 of mine (most of the 3rd is at the GW shop, they had a painting contest).

The Luna Wolves, re-heresy. I keep redoing parts of them as I discover new ways to do things, or readjust the paint scheme. It's based off of the book cover. My veteran, in particular, needs a lot more re-working. The regular troops will have a custom cast helmet and the leather tassels, just haven't done them yet.


































And here's my SoB squad in their ruined building. The theory on my custom paint scheme is that this group of sisters saved a relic of the imperium, the bones of a saint, that had been stolen by Chaos. As a result, they were rewarded with bone colored armor, blue robes for their valor, and the red is for their sacrifice. The building was fun to make, though my flooring is bubbled in the middle (grrr). The statue, book, and platform are not attached and can be moved around for maximum playability.










































So whaddya think?


----------



## Sniper

Looks great, Lunar wolves would really stand out in a game very well painted overall

Sniper


----------



## Humanbrain

Not an army yet, but I am starting a SOB army and here are my two works in progress, to get an idea of my direction.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

nice sisters recluce


----------



## Haraldrr

These are some pretty cool looking armies!!!!!!


----------



## Haraldrr

Acctually these arent pretty cool, they are awsomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omgitsduane

The best picture I can find of them at the moment, there is less of them, but more specialists now and way better painted.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick

Ryan_M and Recluce
i like them space marines


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Some really nice armies in this thread. Keep them coming.

However, can we please keep to fully painted armies, not individual models etc.

If its individual or WIP, post it in the ongoing projects section!


----------



## Talos

Well I thought I would put my army up here even though it is out shadowed by everybody else. 

This is my first army and first really try at painting models. I only really got into Warhammer 40k in june. 
I need to finish my terms and make my raptors, really hate metal. I have painted up another 10 terms but there the old Chaos ones I just need to glue them together.

My camera sucks bad I have a much better one but I cant not for the life of me remember where the cable is. 
So sorry for badly focused pics


----------



## angel of death

nice one and sweet


----------



## Lord Reevan

IS that a converted mephiston in the corner talos??


----------



## Talos

Yea i found him in my bitz box and had no idea who he was, thought he was just a BA captain, so I filed off all the BA Icons and made him the captain of one of my Noise Marnie squads. He should also have a backpack on his back like Lucious but it carries on falling off damn superglue . I did what to make him more chaosy but I am not very good with metal. 
I only found out he was a special character when a played a BA player and he put him on the table. He was not amused haha


----------



## Lord Reevan

HA nice one.... I'd like to see him in more detail though.....


----------



## devilgaunt

Here's a picture of my 2000 points list of Tyranids.











..and heres what is painted of my Necrons.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

Lovely looking armies here.

Here are my brave Imperial Guardsmen.
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc334/KellysGrenadier/


----------



## titan136

nice bases on the necrons devilgaunt. i do sprue crystals too, but for my nids


----------



## devilgaunt

titan136 said:


> nice bases on the necrons devilgaunt. i do sprue crystals too, but for my nids


They are easy to do and thats why I like them. I going to try something different for my Immortals though, when ever I get around to painting them. :biggrin:


----------



## dannextgen

I painted 36 orks today! Im so proud of myself, i will post a pic once i have painted the rest...only a few thousand to go


----------



## General Panic

4th Kompanie, 9th "Krieghund" Panzergrenadiers:


----------



## Lord Reevan

Are they terminators in the centre of the picture??


----------



## General Panic

Ogryns, made from WH ogres


----------



## Lord Reevan

Cool!! Very good idea with the ogres:biggrin:


----------



## General Panic

Some close-ups of the bone'ead and his lads:


----------



## PieMan

those ogryns look sweet

im too ashamed to post my army up here...:shok:


----------



## Kostya

These are the models that I have painted so far, orky goodness!









My one warbike









Da boss with some boyz

















group shot

I plan on doing better shots when I get to school and can get better lighting and that. Plan on making a photo box there, so the pics are alittle lacking, sadly.
Side note: I suck at painting teeth


----------



## Arkion

Wow, lots of Right-Click:Save-Image-As going on. Page 16 especially was quite inspirational!

I don't have a full army pic per se. But here are a couple of my last additions to my Ultramarines 3rd Company. 1500 points painted, 2000 points planned.


----------



## leinad-yor

Hey everybody, I've been absent for a little while (computer issues) and now I'm back. I thought that I would get back into the swing of things with some pics of my sons Raven Guard that I have been using to teach him to play with. The structure of the army has been changing with all the new rules and rumors and I need to buy more tactical squads and get around to more time painting. So, here they are...

full army








Shrike and his wing (WIP)








command squad








Brother Lucius








terminators








Veteran tank hunters








devastator squad (a start)








assault squads (still have some unassembled)
















The bike my son had to have








tactical squads (more to come)
















and the Thunderhawk I built for fun

















I hope you enjoy, C&C always welcome.

Leinad


----------



## Usaal

Wow! There are some nice looking armys out there. and big ones too!!

Guess I should bust out the Cammera and get up some of my army pics. I always wanted a group photo anyway


----------



## SheepMan

OK so here's some pictures of my Dark Angels and IG army
The armor








The troops









Links for some close ups:

Belial
Front
Back

Deathwing Apothocary
Front
Back

Apothocary
Front
Back

Interrogator-chaplain (Asmodai)
Front
Back

Chief Librarian Ezkiel
Front

Emperor's Champion
Front
Back

Deathwing Standard Bearer

Veteran Dark Angels

Vehicle Interiors :shok: (yes I painted them)
Land Raider
Rhino 1
Phino 2


----------



## SheepMan

Now the Guard!!! They're not done since I've only just picked out a color scheme on them (The sentinals and guardsman are the only ones with the new scheme), and there are no troops!!!.










Baneblade Back









Shadowsword conversion for my Baneblade









Sentinal









Poor headless Guardsman (still waiting on bits from FW)

















Thats it. Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Usaal

Here are some pics of my Slaughter Song Legion! An army spin off from the Emperor's Children. I am not sure of the total point cost for the army, its a few grand anyway.










Spawn and Lesser Daemons up front, with alot of CSM in the back and 3 AC with icons of Slaanesh.










Terminators (yes that is Abaddon painted Pink) and a Dreadnought in the background.










My Noise Marines, I have 11 Sonic Blasters on the left and 7 Blast masters on the right with 3 AC with a power weapon and Doom Siren










Lucius and his Boys (rest of his squad was turned into Berserkers for my other army.










A Chaos lord on a bike with Blissgiver and his biker boys, with Raptors in the back ground oh and a lord with wings and a power weapon.










Then we have 3 Predators and 2 Rhinos


----------



## leham89

love your paint scheme panda
so simple yet so effective
good work
keep it up m8y


----------



## cjones7304

*The start of a DA Army. I'm a n00b! Be kind *

I just posted in introductions, and here's me stuff.

I included one of the pre-painted minis I bought as comparison - on the left in the first photo. The prepainted ones may go for a swim in Castrol Super Clean, I think. I don't like the way they're painted - just very flat colours, very heavy on the Dark Angel Green. I don't think that I want to risk wasting paint trying to get them how I want.





































My DA Army is on a chaos black prime with an Orkhide Shade heavy overbrush (with the tank brush). 
I mixed Orkhide and Camo Green for a reaszonably light drybrush and pretty much straight Camo Green for highlights. Bone/Wings was a Dheneb Stone base with a bleached bone drybrush. Armour, bone and wings were washed with Gryphonne Sepia. 

Weps were Mechrit Red with Blood Red over the top, and metals in Charandon Granite base, Boltgun drybrush and Badab Black wash. 

Bases were Chaos Black prime, Calthan Brown base. Dheneb Stone drybrush, Gryphonne Sepia wash then Bleached Bone drybrush. And static grass!

I'm not happy with the highlighting to be honest, but the general colour of the guys is something I'm quite happy with. I was taught this colour scheme by Justin, a staff member at GW Metrotown, here in BC. 

I impressed myself with the base mod on the Assault sargent. Basically drilled through the base and a scrap of rubble with my pin vise, and used a sewing pin glued in through the bottom of the base - the head of the pin helped for positon. 5 minute epoxy, there with a penny for balance. 


The ravenwing bikes were mostly painted, I highlighted, washed and decalled them. I got the captain and chaplain pennants from The Dark Fortress and printed them at Staples on the colour laser. I sandwiched some thin copper foil when I folded the longer pennants around the poles so they would hold shape - I gave them a bit of a ripple to represent wind flutter. Not visible here but I hope you get the idea.










C&C welcome. Thanks guys! More as the appear. I think I'll be tackling this month's free Termie next as my local GW has a painting contest on. Not hopeful as we have a Golden Demon finalist in our midst, but one can try 

Chris


----------



## Lord Ornlu

good pics from both of u
still working on my black legion
pics coming soon


----------



## The Wraithlord

Some very nice looking armies going on in here. Tell you, it is the coolest thing to have a game go down with both armies on the table painted fully and painted well to boot. Just adds something to the entire experience. Sigh, guess I better finish repainting my Tsons.


----------



## Alariccantonain

Hello!

Here is my Necron Army, egyptian style:









-1 C'Tan
-3 Necron Lords
-60 Necron Warriors
-3 Wraiths
-5 Destroyers
-3 Heavy Destroyers
-1 Mecarachnid
-16 Scarabs
-3 monoliths
-1 Pylone
-1 Assault Barge (home made)


----------



## aM | Gunslinger

usaal i love the whole pink scheme youve got going on i never thought chaos would look good like that but they are awesome and cjones i think ur dark angels are well good ill try to finish up some of my boys and get them posted up here :drinks:


----------



## McCready

*From an FNG*

alrighty peoples after seeing all the excellent armys on here time for something simple here we go fist up is my guard inf
































only small compared to the armour that i have but i will post them later k:


----------



## McCready

ok now my baby's sorry for the bad pics
Superheavy's first








battletanks








Support arty








Tank Hunters








Line Breakers








Vanquishers


----------



## devilgaunt

Wow McCready, your army is awesome!! I'm guessing the girls in bikinis are objectives? :victory:


----------



## McCready

devilgaunt said:


> Wow McCready, your army is awesome!! I'm guessing the girls in bikinis are objectives? :victory:


yeah mate they are objectives for my Inf like i said on the day of those pics what red blooded guardsmen wouldn't want to rescue them :victory:


----------



## officer kerky

great conversions with the women as objectives mcCready love the army look


----------



## Damned Fist

WOW! That's alota' tanks!! Good looking army McCready. Well done.k:


----------



## shas'o7

Some Truly Inspirational stuff here. If I wasn't so busy with school I'd go work on my Tau cadre. I've come up with a color scheme, but don't have anything painted yet.


----------



## jaren

well i just got my army arrayed out in front of me so i could get a total point cost, (4338 in total with some decent upgrades) but anyway without further ado, my Black Templars of the Holy Kali'don Crusade!





































yes, they aren't fully painted, but i am working my way towards that after a hiatus in painting.


----------



## dirty-dog-

awsome stuff there, did you use a template for the crosses?


----------



## jaren

nope, just free hand, i did use a pencil to get the angels right though


----------



## cyberpunk

here are some of my army pics, well, they are not as awesome as those seen in this forum, but here they are, enjoy.

photos might be dark. Sorry, i'll do my best next time.

SPACE WOLVES

First of all say that they are painted in a pre-heresy style. Hope you enjoy.









scouts








Long fang pack








Leman Russ & Wolf priest








Wolf guard








Wolf guard 2








Wolf guard 3

NIGHT LORDS








Night lords infantrymen








Dreadnought 1








Dreadnought 2

ELDAR








Dark Reapers

IMPERIAL GUARD








Imperial guard infantrymen ( Penal legion unit 1)








Imperial guard infantrymen (Penal legion unit 2 (Catachan)

Feel free to comment the images, i would be pleased. Thanks!


----------



## Dagmire

wow, if that is not a reason to collect space wolves then nothing is. nice job


----------



## Scottdsp748

Some shots from my Eldar army. 










Better Photos of Individual Units


----------



## shas'o7

WOW!!!!!!!!!!:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

Those Eldar are Brilliant!

That whole army is flawless. Every model looks perfect.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

@ Scottdsp748: LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! those eldar are perfect in model form.


----------



## vividgraphx

i dont play the game i just like the modeling and painting side of it what do you guys think?


----------



## vividgraphx

forgot this one


----------



## Riddlecakes

Hallo this my small army getting more in 3 weeks CANT WAIT








Im a bad paiter


----------



## cyberpunk

maybe i'll take more pics of my armies so you can see all armies complete, i hope this saturday i'll try to do some good photos, or i'll die trying.

well here i see awesome conversions vividgraphx, Now I paint more than play. 

I do not like to make baroque conversions, that is because it takes too much time for me (i have tons of minis waiting to paint!), but yours are impressive!.

Scottsdsp, your pics are awesome!, i hope i could get the same smooth style, maybe someday.

don't worry riddlecakes, my first miniatures were horrible, learning takes time, but i think you go in the right way, only keep on trying to improve your skill.

for now, i hope i'll have time to make some pics of my armies.


----------



## pathwinder14

My Tyranids 
I hope you enjoy.


----------



## pathwinder14

My World Eaters Army 

































































































































Inside the Land Raider


----------



## pathwinder14

My Eldar (I have since sold them)


----------



## pathwinder14

Finally my marines (which are getting an entire face lift)


----------



## 10228

Good to see some of the old models!


----------



## Damned Fist

pathwinder14;

Wow! that's old school..., Very cool armies.k: I especially like the "galactic" eldar army. Good job.:victory:


----------



## surreal-mind

love the nids =D


----------



## Asamodai

I've looked through alot of these and alot of those are both impressive and inspiring. Once my Marines have had their overhaul I'll take some pics for you all. Don't get your hopes up though, lol.


----------



## Druchii in Space

I love the space themed Eldar army, reminds me of the sorta paint schemes you saw when I first got into the hobby, awesome.


----------



## twinlinked

*imperial fists*

well my army isnt quite to the above standard but i worked pretty hard on them, and they are yellow..

took a while to figure out how to post them

A.


----------



## shas'o7

Wow Pathfinder!!!!!!!!!

Those Eldar are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also like the chaos, but the Eldar are easily the best.


----------



## Dagmire

*Dagmires first ever models (WH, sob)*

ok guys this is my first attemp at putting some pictures up so wait right there. If theis works this will be my first squad. its prob picture heavy so sorry but i am quite proud of them. any tips will be helpful.


----------



## Brother_Azrael

The Wraithlord said:


> Not enough done yet to show off the Thousand Sons after the stripping they got. However, here are picks of my Tau army:


love your fire warriors wraith they look great


----------



## twinlinked

wow, those tau look sick, the bases are unique, whats teh yellow for?

A.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> love your fire warriors wraith they look great





> wow, those tau look sick, the bases are unique, whats teh yellow for?


They are supposed to be road markings. Thanks for the comments guys, glad you like them.


----------



## Damned Fist

Very well done Panda. Great colour scheme you have there:victory:


----------



## the baked baker

Well being new to wh40k and how to paint I have to say that all the work you guys put in to your modells is just fantastic. Right now I am starting a sisters of battle army. I have the figs. now all I need is the right colour scheme. I want to do something different so I might do a blue effect. The armour a metal blue then build on that. Tell me what you guys think and if you have any tips they would greatly be appreciated. thank you and keep up the great work.


----------



## Triangulum

3500 pts of Sa'Cea Tau 
7000 pts of Imperial Guard (Lord Zyvan's Life Company)
5000 pts of Daemonhunters (All Grey Knights)
5000 pts of Necrons 

plus a Blood Ravens marines marines army in the works 

I would post pictures of it but a complete douche I know "borrowed" my camera and I haven't seen it in a year and a half. So we'll see.


----------



## Vashtek

My ork army so far


----------



## Sniper

Must practice painting more!:grin: the armies look great by the by

Sniper


----------



## Volchek

Here are pics of my CSM chapter, Origin of Nightmares. OoN is a Chaos Undivided chapter but leans towards the worship of Slaanesh and Tzeentch.

I paint "quick & dirty" because I hate to play with unpainted miniatures. This army is a WIP but I mostly have it finished, just need a Rhino, Vindicator, Predator, and a Land Raider.

I used the Chaos Space Marines and Dark Angel Veteran plastic kits. I wanted a kind of cultist look to the army, but not overly so. 

Since GW raised prices on Metal minis I'll be using plastic as much as possible, TYVM.

Chaos Chosen Squad:

































Chaos Marine 1st Squad:









Chaos Marine 2nd Squad:









Chaos Havoc Squad:









Chaos Raptor Squad: (converted Jump Packs)

























Chaos Lord:

















Chaos Sorcerer:

















Quick Change Icons: (makes it easy to swap icons around, very simple to do, use some plastic tubing and shave down the top of the pole a little)









Chaos Rhino: (with quick change icons)


----------



## twinlinked

here is a bigger one of tillion

great model, not sure i did it justrice with my painting

A


----------



## Imperial Dragon

To volchek, VERY nice painted army.

May i ask how you done those raptor jump packs?


----------



## Volchek

Imperial Dragon said:


> To volchek, VERY nice painted army.
> 
> May i ask how you done those raptor jump packs?


Absolutely!

I used StripStyrene Model Railroad plastic tubing. Sizes were 1/4" 3/16" and 1/8" diameters respectively. Mostly I just "eyeballed" the length, but the 1/4" tubing was cut to 1/4" long, the 3/16" tubing was cut slightly longer, about 7/16". The 1/8" tubing was cut to 3/8" length. Then the pieces were inserted into one another with one end having all 3 pieces flush at one end. Just put a spot of model glue on each piece being inserted and let them set. I did use a little variation in the lengths of the 1/8" tubing, sometimes cutting it the same length as the 3/16" piece of tubing. The longer 1/8" pieces kind of make the jump pack look like the jets are in "afterburner" mode.

I cut the exhaust port "orbs" off the packs and glued the other pieces on in their place. Once the glue dried I primed and painted.

On 2 of the models I left the exhaust port "orbs" in place for ease of identification, since these are carrying Flamers and used a different method of construction. Either method works equally well BUT I found this method to be mush easier and will probably use it from now on. 
--To add the top intake I cut pieces of 1/4" and 3/16" tubing to 3/32" length, inserted the 3/16" inside the 1/4" and glued it to the top of the exhaust port orb. The bottom pieces were constructed like the others, I just glued them to the bottom of the exhaust port.

The trick to cutting the tubing is to use a longer blade and gently roll the tubing with the blade, which makes a nice even scoring all the way around the tubing. Just use even pressure and make sure the blade is square on the tubing and not angled slightly, or you end up with a spiral cut. Once the scoring is all the way around and not cutting all the way thru the tubing, you can then just snap the tubing, which has a nice even edge. I found that trying to cut thru the tubing aften caused an uneven cut which required filing. The scoring-snap method does not cause an uneven cut.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark

*Ulthwe Eldar Army*

Here is my Eldar host so far;


----------



## devilgaunt

Wow, your Eldar are absolutly wicked, yep, good work. :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist

Volchek: Good looking army. Very nice conversion work!

Ebsolom Dhaark: Very sharp! Nice, neat paint scheme with excellent freehand. If that's not enough..., I love your bases too:victory:


----------



## muffinman82

*My Catachan Mess*

Here are some of my Jungle fighters i have been working on I'll post again when I get the 70some Guardsmen finished
Soory for bad pics my digtial camera is crap up close:cray:




P.s. how do you get big pics becasue thumb nail suck


----------



## Steel Rain

Alright I finally got images of my Catachan army. It's an OK paint job, I guess. At least it's painted, so BACK OFF! :angry:


----------



## Soundwarp

Love the colour sheme Steel Rain


----------



## Tharamil

wow really nice army, props to you

truthfuly these are great guys, i'll post mine when i finish


----------



## DeathKlokk

OK nice stuff in here! I don't have a whole army shot (I will work on one) but here's some of my Eldar

Farseer Q'Ssandria










Wraithlord









Wraithguard









Jetbikes









Black Guardians (Dire Avengers)









Guardians


----------



## lordbloodshed

I am still working on my csm, no pictures at the time. I am in a league and can do a messed up list at 500 points with a slaanesh deamon prince, 3 terminators, 2 csm sqads of 5, and a land raider. At small points when you only play to anihaliation it is sick, but starting today it bumps to 750. I do not know what i will set the list like here.


----------



## Poomba

Great Eldar Deathklokk


----------



## Steeldragon

Well, 
They're not finished, but here's most of the armor contingent from my chapter










Here's my commander










and one of the painted squads.










I'm honestly not sure how many points I have at this point. I know I was going for a battle company, armored spearhead, suppression squadron, Titan hammer squad, and the Fury of the Ancients one. I figure I'd also throw in a bike list in there as well, but it's all a constant work in progress.


----------



## catacan

I am so happy i looked through all this thread now i got so much inspiration to learn some of techniques i see in use.

I was looking through though and didn't notice any obliterators which at the moment i am in need of inspiration to attempt them  anyone got any singled out pics of theirs please?

Ill post up a few pictures of mine later, not able to get camera from bedroom at the moment


----------



## silverhawk11011

Well, . These are pics of the very first Ultramarine Army (my only army). I Just started around the 17th of December, and am loving ever min of it. I picked up the AOBR starter set and loved the marines over the orcs :mrgreen:
So I went out and picked up a Razorback squad to go with them. Im still working on the tactical's that come with it but have finished the Razor. My timy little army as of these pics. 5 Termies, 15 Tactical Marines, 1 Dreadnought, 1 Razorback, and 1 Captain. Im still working on the basing and some finer details. Also trying to figure out a terrain to build.










My Dreadnought and Captain.










Razorback










and 2 blurry shots of my Termies and Tacticals.


----------



## Ste

looking good guys


----------



## Dragonlover

Here's a shot of the Khornate contingent of my army:










Lord plus Retinue:










Once I get some shots of the Undivided/Nurgle part, I'll post them up as well.

Dragonlover

P.S: Dethklokk, love the jetbikes.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Thanks, Dragonlover! I like the khorne horde you have going there. Those are some HUGE claws on the guy in front!

I will post up my "Legion of Brass" in here soon (when I'm done!) to show off my Khorne-crazies.


----------



## Dragonlover

They're the rending claws from the 2nd edition metal Tyranid Warrior. Used to be Daemonic Talons, now they're lightning claws. I just like the contrast between the spindly arms and giant hands.

Dragonlover


----------



## titan136

haven't posted here in a while so i figured i'd post some updates on my armies:


















and these two who were a little late for the group photo









Next for some daemons









and unpainted portion


----------



## spidie2000

*My Blood Angels*

sorry a couple turned out blurry, cell phone camera. One Rhino and some attack bikes didn't make it for the photos, left at a friends house.


----------



## Lord Reevan

I really like your colours for dante and Mephiston spidie! they really stand out! nice army overall too


----------



## Poomba

The Green Scorpions - Yup they are bright.

Decided to repaint my entire marine collection. Have been doing endless stripping of old embarising models and priming new ones that never got dun..... Found an easy way to get a bright green with one coat of Scorpion Green then one coat of Green wash, that gave a nice (But yes lazy and quick) effect. They are Good from far but rushed up close but still stand out on the Battle field.

There is 1500 pts in this photo.... all painted in about 10 days in batches of 5 or 10.

Average paint time for 5 was about 2 and a half hours.

Have 4000 pts or so to go.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here is a shot of my in progress Fantasy Warriors of Chaos army


----------



## thunderchld

*First Army Tyranid's*

Well, husband and I started painting and playing about a year ago, and I finally have 3 pieces almost done. I have to come up with a wash I like better, because I don't like the yellow.

I'm working on all my multi-wound models will have a wound counter on their base.


----------



## Jetdoggy

Heres the start of my tau army ^_^

View attachment 1936

View attachment 1937

View attachment 1938

View attachment 1939


The images are a bit small though ... not sure how to make them bigger.


----------



## LandRaiderLove

McCready said:


> alrighty peoples after seeing all the excellent armys on here time for something simple here we go fist up is my guard inf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only small compared to the armour that i have but i will post them later k:


all of these armies are amazing!!! will try and post what i got so far up, Mcready mate... those jeeps are F*****G AMAZING!! and the berets are cool too!! makes me wanna get some guard now!!


----------



## LandRaiderLove

titan136 said:


> haven't posted here in a while so i figured i'd post some updates on my armies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these two who were a little late for the group photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next for some daemons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and unpainted portion


and those blood angels are stunning!


----------



## LandRaiderLove

Arkion said:


> Wow, lots of Right-Click:Save-Image-As going on. Page 16 especially was quite inspirational!
> 
> I don't have a full army pic per se. But here are a couple of my last additions to my Ultramarines 3rd Company. 1500 points painted, 2000 points planned.


the rusting is amazing Arkionk:, how did you do it?? i need to learn this skill for my iron warriors


----------



## HorusReborn

not keen on the over rusting of the Emperor's Finest. I never thought loyalists would allow their stuff to basically fall apart. Good rusting though! I just don't think it fits in with Ultra Marines


----------



## Wounded

Nice job on the rust but i think you over did it a touch on the tank, it looks almost like it's been left in the rain for a decade XD


----------



## Poomba

Love the tanks...... good to see marine tanks that look real and used, not like they just got deployed from a barge to the surface.... it looks more like mud and weathering to me. Over time armoured vehicles start to look like that... ive seen/driven and shot from it first hand...lots...


----------



## Arkion

Thanks for all the comments!

The fluff/rationale behind my paint scheme was two-fold: First, I wanted to show my army fighting _during_ a campaign. This means lots of mud, scrapes, bullet holes and battle damage. Second, I wanted blue marines. Realizing no matter what I did, blue marines would be interpreted as Ultramarines, I simply went with Ultramarines and did my best to make them look unique.

I understand that my army doesn't fit the image of the glorious 2nd Company Marine, but that's not the army I wanted to play. I still stick to the Ultramarines fluff in most ways: my current tournament list is half of a battle company @ 1850 points, and I lead them all with Chaplain Tiber (a 3rd Co. Chaplain mentioned in _How to Paint Space Marines_). But I wanted an army that was also uniquely mine. I like to think I hit upon a nice compromise, but I'm always open to suggestions.

Thanks for taking the time to look!


----------



## LandRaiderLove

Arkion said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> The fluff/rationale behind my paint scheme was two-fold: First, I wanted to show my army fighting _during_ a campaign. This means lots of mud, scrapes, bullet holes and battle damage. Second, I wanted blue marines. Realizing no matter what I did, blue marines would be interpreted as Ultramarines, I simply went with Ultramarines and did my best to make them look unique.
> 
> I understand that my army doesn't fit the image of the glorious 2nd Company Marine, but that's not the army I wanted to play. I still stick to the Ultramarines fluff in most ways: my current tournament list is half of a battle company @ 1850 points, and I lead them all with Chaplain Tiber (a 3rd Co. Chaplain mentioned in _How to Paint Space Marines_). But I wanted an army that was also uniquely mine. I like to think I hit upon a nice compromise, but I'm always open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to look!


and you have acheived it very well, used and bruised look = best (especially considering its meant to have been in a war) again great job


----------



## Mordeth

But you still have not revealed how you did the rust, which do look simply amazing! And I personally think it fits with the blue quite wonderfully.


----------



## First

Was looking for some inspiration for a new deathwing army with scouts and dreads, seeing this thread made me want to post my old Ultramarine's. Yes they were my first army started them about 10 odd years ago and upgraded them with the new additions. I tried other armies but none every got me to paint like the marines did.









First attempt with any thing FW razorback for HQ









Scouts









That Land Raider was at one point an objective as I never had much of the bits other then the track guards, its resurrected but still not 100 %









Termies and transport









HQ and transport


----------



## First

Sorry for flash but with out it the pictures were coming out blurred for some reason.









Dred and third squad









Techmarine 









Used to play against a Khorne player all the time back in the day for some reason I won more once I started bringing this to our matches









Never liked the look of whirlwinds so did this simple conversion.









Blurred but that's her.


----------



## Lord Reevan

That's a really nice looing army First. Painting is very crisp =)


----------



## DeathJester921

this is going to be my future army of the Dark Reavers Chapter.
the ultramarines you see will be repainted to look like the Dark Reavers.
they arent painted yet because i'm still waiting on the paints my mom ordered.
this is going to be pic heavy too.








































































































































below is a paint scheme that i thought would be pretty cool for the Dark Reavers


----------



## First

Thanks Lord Reevan, and I like the assault squad Death Jester.


----------



## Kuffy

This the the space marine army I've had for a few years now. They're based off an ancient Egypt theme (as you might guess), thought designed for 4th edition. I am unsure whether to expand these marines or make a new chapter - theses are not the easiest to paint; the armour alone had at least eight layers. :S


















(Home made turn marker)


























































































(Very proud of this mini. Pure plastic conversion. My best conversion to date.)


Kuffy


----------



## DeathKlokk

OK, here's my latest project: The 5th Silent Company of Korsk. A Mechanized IG army based upon a Factory world.

Just a few preliminary models done as of now. Working on the first of the armor ATM.


----------



## DeathJester921

Kuffy, I like the extras you added to some of the bases. That army looks good.

DeathKlokk, your army looks pretty good too even if they're preliminary


----------



## neilbatte

Kuffy I really like your marines but how did you get one of my wifes dumplings to stand your sergeant on?:biggrin: well at least its indestructable. Is the chapter symbol freehand as it looks really uniform?
deathklokk I like what you've done with the Vostroyans and the painting is nice and crisp.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Just got my first tank done for the Korsk! 

a Demolisher called "The Emperor's Voice"


----------



## Poomba

very clean and nice job.... creative yet simple..... i like it mate!!! A+


----------



## Kuffy

neilbatte said:


> Kuffy I really like your marines but how did you get one of my wifes dumplings to stand your sergeant on?:biggrin: well at least its indestructable. Is the chapter symbol freehand as it looks really uniform?
> deathklokk I like what you've done with the Vostroyans and the painting is nice and crisp.


Thanks. I cannot tell you how, I am sworn to secrecy.  The chapter badge is freehand, yes. =)

Kuffy


----------



## dirty-dog-

i might steal that tank idea for my orks for a looted wagon, just to add diffence to my force.


----------



## omgitsduane

Scottdsp748 said:


>


DUDE! I normally don't pay any attention at all to Eldar cos I don't like them much as a personal thing, but I've never seen better looking models in my life.
WOW!


----------



## emerald flame

My army is a Necron Army... Karzath's Tomb Army

They have a swampy theme to them... I saw an army that looked as if it were walking out of a swamp and I really liked it.. So I borrowed the idea.

Here is my entire army...










Here are my Immortals










Here is Lord Karzath himself. Sitting atop his Destroyer Throne.










Here are the Flayed Ones










Here is a Destroyer.









Here is the Deceiver










and here are my "scouts" that have been dubbed the Woo-crons. They are for the "Messenger" scenario.










I hope to document my entire army photographically someday. I have two custom Tomb Spyders and all of my troops have been given the "swamp treatment". Even though the Necrons have been forgotten by GW, they are still my favorite army. 

I have yet to play them using the new 5th edition rules so we shall see what happens then.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Scott, the army is coming along nicely! Great looking stuff! Good to see you on here.


----------



## Poomba

Thought id see how many marines i could muster...... there are another 25 Sternguard in the making and a couple more Vanguard to make the squad ten..... as well as two chaplains (one on bike), a librarian, a few speeders and some more assault termies. Waiting for some tanks to arrive too. The GKs i intend on running with my Pedro knock off in the centre.


----------



## drake775

I'm pretty new the to whole warhammer thing tbh, i've got quite a big SM army but that's because i bought it from a friend, already painted.

im starting to repaint the units but this is a brand new Tac sqaud, the first i have ever assembled and painted from scratch, it's a custom chapter so thought id jus go wild, wanted a mostly black colour scheme cause i'm a newb an didn't wanna screw it up too much. Be as brutal/nice as you like :good:

Also i have no idea how to do the nice neat thumbnails that everyone else is doing, so if this pic turns out to be massive, plz done crusify me :scare:










(edit: oh and i havn't done anything to the bases yet I know, im not being lazy, jus gonna do them all in one go, will use slate and ash theme, hence the codex grey)


----------



## Lord Reevan

they are brilliant for a first a first tim Drake! hell they're better than most of my good stuff! great job =)


----------



## Damned Fist

Scottdsp748;

Outstanding work on your army. They look as though they were peeled right out of the codex. great stuff!


----------



## Gruntax Argonax

Bravo the lads, you have all of magnificent armed !!!!!
Here are mine, finally debuts....But I am only a very young painter (2ans )and I am not has your levels.

My Eldar:


Here is the beginning of my force Apocalypse


----------



## Gruntax Argonax

And the beginning of my Dark elven army:


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen

Mi World Eaters !  I Have not done a great paint job but i really like them ..


----------



## Munky

Here is some of the stuff for my tyranids: its still got a looooong way to go yet!









































and the current beasty im working on


----------



## Poomba

nice nids.... im guessing those extra weapons are all magnetised?


----------



## Munky

yup all the big guys and the warriors are magnetized.....even the barbed heirodule will be when i finnaly get round to building the damn thing lol.


----------



## Soundwarp

Poomba said:


> Thought id see how many marines i could muster...... there are another 25 Sternguard in the making and a couple more Vanguard to make the squad ten..... as well as two chaplains (one on bike), a librarian, a few speeders and some more assault termies. Waiting for some tanks to arrive too. The GKs i intend on running with my Pedro knock off in the centre.


So you plan to hold out on us eh?


----------



## Damned Fist

Nice job on the tyranids Munky. Very clean looking army..., well done:victory:


----------



## Darkseer

Nearly finished my Tau Empire army. Just 3 more battlesuits and some weapon spares to go!

Kudos to Munky for painting my Piranhas.


----------



## Death Shroud

That is one good looking Tau army Darkseer, I especially like what you've done to the Battlesuits. Nice one.


----------



## Stuntiesrule

those are some really nice looking tau


----------



## Damned Fist

Really good looking army Darkseer! It's nice to see that these armies _*CAN*_ be completed.(I would love to get there someday:laugh I love the look of entire army together finished to this standard. Well donek:


----------



## Azazel5112

Well Here is My Chaos Legion:

thinking of changing the name of my chaos army wich one do you think works the best or any sujestions are welcome.

Barons of Sufferance
Brothers of the Ravening mantis
Bishops of Corruption
Subconscious Lamenters
Crying Butchers

Going to Strip Most of them And Paint them Like These:
















And Heres The Rest Of em (those Who shall Be Stripped):

































And The Whole Thing:


----------



## chromedog

Here's a group shot of my company.
Full battle company with attached support assets (bikers/terminators/speeders/tanks and a warhound titan*like). Each of the foot companies has a transport (rhino). The dreads have pods. There are also other pods for the infantry squads that can take them, but they wouldn't fit on the table.

It's taken me 20-odd years to get it to this. The colours are those of my other hobby, the 501st (Stormtrooper) legion. They're set up on my 6' folding table - and that's the river I made for my games club (6', in 3 2' sections.).


----------



## Poomba

Nice Collection chromedog.... I need to get of my butt and get all my armies painted.... i can field 2000 pts painted in each at least but want the whole collection dun.....


----------



## Macrocalculator

I should rebuild my portable photography setup to photgraph the rest of my eldar, but here are a few of the models I painted for my army (Biel Tan). 

Dark reapers









Dark Reaper Exarch









Dire Avengers 1-5 from squad of 10









Dire Avengers 6-10 from squad of 10









Farseer and Warlock bodyguard









Wave Serpent









Wraith Lord


----------



## juddski

nice,i really like white on models when it's well done ,
which you have so,..er ..well done :victory:..the wraith looks fantastic ,


----------



## Macrocalculator

Thanks Juddski, I have to confess that my love for white is highly dependent on whether I'm painting a model white (I hate white at that time) or when it is finally finished


----------



## Infael

Very crisp, clear models dude, well done! +rep


----------



## Azazel5112

Again very good with the white, the Wave Serpent is awesome, its something to aspire too +rep


----------



## Macrocalculator

Thanks for the kind comments, I have just finished photographing the rest of my Eldar army (excluding one Guardian unit, it's basicaly more of the same as in the post above because I paint troops in batches).

Shining Spears:









War Walkers:









Swooping Hawks (these guys are going to see their first battle soon):









Harlequins (the most demoralizing set of miniatures to paint. My only solution was to stop staring at the GW version. I will probably be adding some more stripes to mine at a later date (like the one on the left)).









Close-up of Shadowseer:









Close-up of Death Jester:









Autarch on jetbike (I had a spare Shining Spear miniature and some random stuff from the Wraith Lord left over. Does glueing on extra bits rate as a conversion? :wink. I put in a detail shot of the freehanded Craftworld and Autarch symbols on the hood of the jetbike (my freehanding is getting better with practice (at least that's what I keep telling myself):









Fire Dragons (these I really need to touch-up, they are what came out of a failed airbrush experiment and a hell of a lot of touching up already):









So there it is. Next step (for the near future) a WIP thread for the ORK army I'm currently working on.


----------



## Red Bart

They look very nice!
(for Eldar )


----------



## buckythefly

Here's my boyz, I call them "Da Cromeboyz" theirs some paltry fluff to explain their obsession with making everything shiny, but my main goal was to make them stand out, I succeeded as far as I can tell, although they lack some of the details of more experienced painters.

Also, see if you can spot the run over chaos marine stuck to the front of the that was earned in by my overindulgence to tank-shock whenever possible.


----------



## Poomba

*Chaos Daemons - 2000 and a bit points*

The start of my wifes and my pet project atm..... will get up better pics once gallery is sorted...










































































Not the best army compisition but have plans to add a 2nd SG, Some Bloodcrushers, and a taste of Nurgle... oh yeah and a Prince or Two and a big fat chariot for Skulltaker,


----------



## tomgy

hi you all have such good army's wow how did you get so much. how much are your army's worth:mrgreen:


----------



## Macrocalculator

Hi,
My current Eldar army costs around 2500 points to field (it can be pushed up to about 2700-2800 points if I take every extra and upgrade I can find). I restarted the hobby around September-October of last year and spend about an midweek evening and a weekend day painting. What speeds painting up most is planning one or two days/evenings a month painting with a friend (or two) in my case my brother and/or brother in law.
As to cost in euro/dollar/pounds, I'd rather not dwell on that to much, but I spend a reasonable amount of time comparing prices on online shops. Picking the right one can save you about 30-40% on the official GW price. I usually make a wishlist in Excel and quite simply keep track of prices/shipping and go with the cheapest one. Never had cause to ask for service from any shop I tried so for now I plain ignore all the bragging some online shops do about their excellent service.
About the only thing I haven't been able to find a discount for is Forge World so I just ordered my first model direct. The trick there is to focus on the pretty model and try never to look at the price tag again :shok:


----------



## inquisitoryorei

The Wraithlord said:


> Not enough done yet to show off the Thousand Sons after the stripping they got. However, here are picks of my Tau army:


pics need refreshing i think. i cant see them, but can see everyone elses

edit: disreguard. i should read the whole thread before posting. lol.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I just thought I would bring the new Army Showcase feature we are runnig to your attention folks.

For full details please check Jezlad's Announcement Thread.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34470


----------



## Macrocalculator

Hi Poomba,
Sorry late reply, but nice Daemonettes in that daemonic horde. The Tzeentch Daemon look very cool as well. Overall cool army.


----------



## Azwraith

really old magazine









some bases i have made


----------



## Weirdboyz

This thread needs some more Green. So here are a couple of pics of my Ork army. Not the best painting, but in all fairness I hadn't painted anything but a bathroom in almost ten years. So I don't think I have done all too bad. 

My Boyz.









My Ghazz.









A Few Nobz.









The Sneaky Boyz









Da Mek Boyz (the KFF Mech has a Burna-arm that I made out of spare Bitz)


----------



## Weirdboyz

Sorry for the double post, I just have a few more pics.

The "Spitty Snake"









Some of my regular Boyz, of various dispositions.









My, ummm,...Eldar....Ok, I wanted to try out some different models.  Anyway, they are my interpretation of an Altansar army from the Codex. 









Over-all, sorry for the somewhat crumby lighting on the pictures. Not a great camera. And I am aware that none of my models are based. Every time I go to the hobby shop I am faced with the "Build and paint a cool new model or glue sand onto about 150 billion bases...." The new models keep winning. I think the basing may be a next weekend project.


----------



## GutCheck

*Nice Colors for Nids!!!*

@ Shadowfane 
Loooooove the color scheme.
:clapping:


----------



## Pauly55

> The "Spitty Snake"


Must....Resist.....Innuendo....


----------



## Weirdboyz

ah-hahaha....

Yeah, I am surprised it took someone that long to comment.


----------



## Damned Fist

After about 2 years work I have finally finished the models that I outlined in my project log. This represents about 2300pts. (I still have about 3000pts left at various stages of painting-which will probably never get done!) Here is a few pics of the group.


















































There are better pics of the individual models and units in my project log. (Just follow the link in my signature) :victory:


----------



## DeathJester921

well done. Was that a bike that you customized or was it already like that. the dreadnought is cool looking too


----------



## Damned Fist

> Was that a bike that you customized or was it already like that.


..., custom.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Damned Fist don't roll with sh*t that ain't custom dawg! Word!

Brilliant stuff dude, looks incredible! Dorn must be proud, I think I can see his hand giving you a thumbs up...

+Rep!


----------



## Longinus

Nice work Damned fist, some close ups on the libby and biker captain/master would be nice. The TAC squad flamer made me want to build one my self


----------



## Damned Fist

Longinus said:


> Nice work Damned fist, some close ups on the libby and biker captain/master would be nice. The TAC squad flamer made me want to build one my self



If your interested you can check out some bigger, better pics in the LoD/Imperial Fist project log.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Awesome work Fist. Now I am going to have to finish up my Tsons so we can throw down with a game that has no unpainted models.


----------



## Damned Fist

The Wraithlord said:


> Awesome work Fist. Now I am going to have to finish up my Tsons so we can throw down with a game that has no unpainted models.



Looking forward to that, for sure!:victory:


Edit: Holy crap Wraith! 6000+ post? That's amazing (+rep for you)


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Holy crap! That's possibly the worlds coolest dread, bike, and tank!


----------



## Chocobuncle

That dread does look sick dude


Im gonna guess people forgot about this thread since its like almost a month old since last post


----------



## samppuliini

Ok there's my 1500pts Tyranids army. Yea black/white undercoat + some red paint and then just dip =) Simple! I enjoy more gaming than painting.

Win from Blood angels (;


----------



## Holmstrom

Some great armies in this thread. I've got just over 2000 points of Space Marines and so far I've only painted a dreadnought, jump chaplain, company champion, 2 marines and just about completed my land raider. I'm curious about what you guys will think of it since they are the first models I've painted in...7 centuries. I'll throw pics up if I get ahold of a camera.


----------



## panyan

frost_reaver said:


>


what are those two big guys next to the dreadnought?


----------



## Andrakis

Here are a few units from my space marine army. My plan is that they're a Blood Angels successor chapter. I've done a black and red scheme with blue on every leader of a squad or my HQ units. Hope you like them!

View attachment 3514


View attachment 3515


View attachment 3516


View attachment 3517


View attachment 3513


----------



## King Diablo

Interesting colour scheme Andrakis, but one question.

What will their symbol look like? Will you heep the blood angles or make up your own?



Panyan, those are Rouge Trader dreadnaughts. (ie. 1st edition)


----------



## Graf Spee

panyan said:


> what are those two big guys next to the dreadnought?


those are the original oldschool dreadnoughts. a contemptor and a deredeo from what i can see..


----------



## panyan

Graf Spee said:


> those are the original oldschool dreadnoughts. a contemptor and a deredeo from what i can see..





King Diablo said:


> Panyan, those are Rouge Trader dreadnaughts. (ie. 1st edition)


Hmmmmm, very interesting, i;ve never seen those before

*runs to google images*


----------



## Andrakis

King - 

I'm not sure what I'm going to use as a symbol. I was thinking a skull and crossbones where I could or just a skull. These do seem to be a bit overused with SM's though - I guess suggestions would be in order hah! Anyone have any ideas for symbols/icons with my marines?


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis

hmmz my armies?

10.000 points of Empire(9000 painted)
8000 Points of Chaos Daemons (fully painted)
3000 Points of Chaos Beastmen(fully Painted)
4000 Points of Ogres(fully Painted)

11.000 Points of Eldar (8000 painted)
1500 points Imperial guard ( 0 points painted )
200 pints Dark eldar (0 points painted  )

got like 300+ pictures at photobucket.... and added 2 pic heavy topics in the painting section

link to the photobucket section
http://http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y157/RagDMezzegis/


----------



## samuszoomer

The beginings of my first warhammer army 
Im proud of it so far and criticism and any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Chaz83

Throught i would share my army as well.

haven't quite finished the wyches yet, as they still need faces lol.


----------



## fynn

some nice looking armys here, makes me ashamed to post my piss-poor efforts........lol.
right a few of my chaos army "the Harbinger of Disolation"








































































And some of the wife's SOB's
































i know probaly the worst painting you've ever seen
C&C welcome peeps


----------



## Chaz83

there fairly good fynn, i like the colour of the CSM


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

samuszoomer said:


> The beginings of my first warhammer army
> Im proud of it so far and criticism and any advice is welcomed.


It is incredibly hard to make out the smaller models from the dark pictures, but from what I can see you're doing a very good job on the skimmers mate!

This is incredible for a first army, and I'm happy to see someone take their time painting and not just rush into battle :victory:


----------



## Death Shroud

Andrakis said:


> King -
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to use as a symbol. I was thinking a skull and crossbones where I could or just a skull. These do seem to be a bit overused with SM's though - I guess suggestions would be in order hah! Anyone have any ideas for symbols/icons with my marines?


Paint a blood drip symbol on the skull to make it different. Another option that is quite "blood Angels" is get some heart shaped transfers from Hasslefree and paint a drip of blood underneath (i tried it, it's easy and looks good) to get a Lamenters style icon.


----------



## Pukka

Well, I started playing 40k again, after many years. I started out with Space Marines, but never played that often, and I slowly drifted away. Now, my buddy got me back into playing, and I love it. My Imperial Guard army is growing quite rapidly.

My camera isn't the best, so the picture quality is to great. I haven't finished painting everything 100%. The details are still a work on progress.


6x Infantry Squads
2x Leman Russ
3x Heavy Weapon Teams
1x Company Command Squad
3x Sentinels 
1x Chimera
1x Griffon
5 Man Ratling Squad









I have one more squad coming in the mail.


----------



## jimtheorkking

love all the pic's of the armies on here.............k:
this is the start of my ork army:good:


----------



## raverboi

around 6.5 k of blood angels
1.5k of daemonhunters
and 1.5-2k of apoc only!








^this is my 2500 competitive list (yes i know it has dreadnoughts in it)








^MOAR TERMINATORS!








^mix and match of terrible paintjobs!(or lack therof)(you can also see the rhino whirlwind and pred which i forgot to directly photograph)








^and some apocalypse! HUZAH!


----------



## d0m

Hello everyone, some awesome models in here - thumbs up!
Here is my already painted space wolves chapter (still some wips tho)






























































































































































































To go:
1 WG
1 Dread
2 GH Packs
1 BC Pack
1 Skyclaw Pack
3 Bikes
1 Trike
11 Scouts

I hope you like 'em!


----------



## Poomba

Nice to see some older models in your collection. Well dun mate


----------



## Jisko888

Posting my poor attempts at swinging a brush. 

The army I took to a local tourny a few months back.

























































Some models I've done since then.

















































And the couple Tau models I've painted.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

d0m said:


> I hope you like 'em!


Love the classic Terminators and Rhinos. I need to get my old Terminators done up. Was thinking of getting some Wolves since suddenly my wife likes the Nordicish influence so that gives me some ideas. 

I'm guessing that the Termy with the skull on the base is a Black Reach one? I didn't like the pegs on them so I had to mod them slightly.


----------



## Whitehorn

My most complete force. Although they've been deconstructed a bit since.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Jisko888 said:


> Posting my poor attempts at swinging a brush.


The BT shouldn't have green bases, nothing seems more out of place  do like GW's studio army and paint/flock them in a deserty fashion, to do justice to the overall first impression of your pretty good looking army.

And I love the paint scheme on your Tau, athough if you wat som advice, try thinning down your paint a tad


----------



## Arbite

My partially painted WH. Still havn't finished them after almost 4 months back in the hobby.
































My new Arco Flagellants. Plastic as well.
















Did it with the empire flagellants kit and a bit of cutting.
Penitent engine is in bits atm. Some POS bumped it off a table last game i played.


----------



## Poomba

Great Arcos mate + rep when i remember how too lol.


----------



## Hywel

Well, it has only taken me a year but my Necrons are more or less done, time to start on the Sisters of Battle...

Just had a play around with taking some photos of the figures for the first time this afternoon. What do you think?

Hywel


----------



## Iron Angel

Those are some bad-ass Necrons. The sister on the left looks terrified. Gooood.

I still have to post pictures of mine, but no camera. Son of a....


----------



## Iron Angel

buckythefly said:


> Here's my boyz, I call them "Da Cromeboyz" theirs some paltry fluff to explain their obsession with making everything shiny, but my main goal was to make them stand out, I succeeded as far as I can tell, although they lack some of the details of more experienced painters.
> 
> Also, see if you can spot the run over chaos marine stuck to the front of the that was earned in by my overindulgence to tank-shock whenever possible.


Those are some flashy Orks! I love it. You should really make some deep fluff for it to match the awesomeness of the models, I'd love to know why htey love everything so shiny.

Especially your Lootas. Those guys are absolutely priceless. I think Orks may be the only race that bling would work with.


----------



## JDMJapan

I have no camera, I was hoping to put my Space Wolves(so far) up. Wahh!


----------



## Iraqiel

Hey, nice glow effect with those last necrons!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Okay i have finally got my Digital SLR camera so i can actually post me army and here they are. I give you: The Forgotten Hunters


Whole army:










Assault marines (Chaplin, apothecary and captain) With whirlwind and dreadnought 1:










4 tactical squads (one half done), One scout squad, two captains and markers:










Shooty Terminators 1, scout squad behind it:










Assault terminators with land raider redeemer:










two scout squads, Anti-infantry devs, razorback, predator and sternguard:










Shooty terminators 2 (space hulk) with libarian, Anti tank devs and dreadnought 2:











My painting is rubbish but hey. Can't be good at everything. Look at basic back story in Sig.

What do you all think?


----------



## Macrocalculator

I finally found some time to photograph my (slowly growing) ork horde. Here's some pics of the finished lot:

Group of 'Ard Boyz (with some close-ups):




































Batllewagon featuring a Killkannon and some conversion work:


















Some models:













































Bikers:


















A trukk and some trukk boyz (I know they are no longer called that in the new codex, but the name is just to funny):



















Burna's (a converted rhino that will serve as their looted transport is a WIP right now):










A Warbuggy, (the first model I painted after about 15 years of not bringing any money to GW): 










And two very old orks I found hiding (unpainted) in my attic:


----------



## scubamansam

okay guys heres my armie

painted stuff









unpainted stuff rarely sees daylight lol



and stuff i won





enjoy:good:


----------



## Babypowder

Going through this 40 page thread was pretty awesome. Very good looking armies. There was one early that had space wolves scouts that looked like dbz henchmen haha. That was pretty cool I thought, must've been some old school models.

I've been playing a few years now(not really playing but messing around...) I don't tend to complete anything though. But this is my first ever army and the one I was kind of planning on redoing and building up at some point as my main army. It's also the only one I've really 'completed' paint wise, and being my first did not really turn out that great but hey, here's to trying! Maybe it will inspire some of the others that said they were afraid to post theirs to post theirs anyway!

All it is is Canoness, inquisitor, vindicare, penitent engine, 2 sister squads, and the one with a book overhead is supposed to be a priest with eviscerator.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Damn there are a ton of nice armies on show here. Didn't realize how long it had been since I hit this thread. Going to have to change that. Anyway, my Fantasy Warriors of Chaos army is done now so here are some pics.


























































































And a full army shot


----------



## TheSpore

*my nurgle prince*

This is a Nurgle prince i did and yes the sword fell off when moving to my new apartment. It took me a while to figure out how i wanted this model to look unfortunately i jacked up and used green like everyone else does when they paint nurgle. Most the time when i paint my daemon stuff i try to find a scheme not normally used as im sure some u saw with my skulltakr model.

since im on the subject about khorne i used black and fire. i just wanted to see something diffrent without making them bright and fruity that is reserved for tzeench. 

i also incuded a pic of my lord of change, horrors, and my keeper of secrets.

i think im gonna do something more with my horrors i feel they are just not finished.

when i finish 100% of my slaanesh and tzeench stuff i will post those as well


----------



## forkmaster

wow after 40 pages of fine work of armies I've been interested to take some pictures of my own but my encouragement also almost disappeared when I saw how good some of you are. When Im done I'll take some pictures. ^^


----------



## adragon202

I recently started with a Necron army, and Have been doing a lot painting in the past couple weeks.
This is my Necron Lord, which is the closest to completion of my entire army.








it's kind of sad that I lost the actual tip. Anyways, the army is a Silver/Green Mix with Acrylic Black for cables and wires, and gloss black for the mid section. For any harsh critics out there, go easy, I took this picture with my cell phone, and this is the first metal model I've ever assembled and painted.


----------



## screenedwings

nice looking, I cant show you any pics because I just started my World Eaters. Im about to buy and assemble my first DP, maybe I can get some pics of him.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Ok, I've finally done it (with a substandard camera) and taken a picture of my army. A few notes, some infantry is missing, I didn't include my other tanks as I'm selling them to make way for the newer models. Also ignore the tiny ork warband above. =)
View attachment 5950

View attachment 5951

View attachment 5952

View attachment 5953


----------



## wombat_tree

Holy shit! That is a lot of Guard! How many points do you have there?


----------



## Go0se

Thats a hell of alot of Imperial guard to have painted. Impressive!


----------



## forkmaster

Daniel Harper said:


> Ok, I've finally done it (with a substandard camera) and taken a picture of my army. A few notes, some infantry is missing, I didn't include my other tanks as I'm selling them to make way for the newer models. Also ignore the tiny ork warband above. =)


Woah and I thought I had many guardsmen with 9 infantry squads, 3 platoon command squads, 9 heavy weapons teams, 1 kasrkin squad, 3 sentinels, two Leman Russ's, 1 company command squad and another platoon (starter pack) on the way. =O


----------



## db7835

Hi, I recently dusted off my old space marines and decided to start Blood Angels - I bought quite a few models about 4 years ago but wasn't very confident with my painting back then so used to to just spray them black and then drybrush them BGMetal.

I'm actually quite happy with my painting but I wanted to get some feedback and criticism from other hobbyists - all comments are welcome thanks.










http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/db7835/Blood Angels First Squad/27042010051.jpg
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/db7835/Blood Angels First Squad/27042010025.jpg

http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/db7835/Blood Angels First Squad/27042010052.jpg

http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/db7835/Blood Angels First Squad/27042010020.jpg


----------



## Arbite

Just put the first two models of my new marine army together. Will post pics soon. MARINES ON LIONS!


----------



## Daniel Harper

wombat_tree said:


> Holy shit! That is a lot of Guard! How many points do you have there?


You know, I haven't actually counted up points yet. When I buy a few more tanks (new Guard kits with Speadhead) then I'll count it all up, that'll be fun eh? But thanks for the comments guys.

Also db7835 loving the marines so far.


----------



## Paule

My Necs (for more pics look: Paules Necron Army):


----------



## thetrueempire

im starting a new marine army called the sons of midas a quartered scab red a bleached bone design will post pics soon


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Some really really nice armies in here guys, well done k:


Here are some shots of my DKoK army:





































Better shot of the Commissar:










More pictures of them can be found in my log (see sig) Check out my ongoing Imperial fists too :victory:

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## forkmaster

I just love those Krieg Death Corps.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice, very impressive commisar there.


----------



## donkey555

Hi i haven't got a pic for my entire veteran cadian force so ill just put a pic of a few men up. There are also my eldar and some space marine. Here is a link to pics of my models, sorry but the pic uploader didn't seem to work. 

http://damagichippo.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## andrei_dmitri

My Space Marines army started with me being bored while my roommate painted. He let me paint a marine from an old Battle for Macragge set and I eventually got hooked on the hobby. When I started it, I had no real intention of actually building an army so I called the first one a Yup Marine. I kept the name for my chapter for fun. Altogether, it's nearly 7000 points. I present to you the Yup Marines:










Legion of the Damned and Assault Terminators









Five Tactical Squads, Two Terminator Squads, and A Devastator Squad









Terminator Chaplain, Venerable Dreadnought, Jumppack Chaplain, Vanguard Veterans, an Assault Squad, a Rhino, a Razorback, and two Predator Annihilators









Librarian (with his familiars from the old rules), two Vindicators, a Techmarine, Two Landraider Redeemers, a Whirlwind, Captain and Command Squad, Chapter Master and Honor Guard, and a Thunderfire Canon









Scouts and a bit closer on a few tanks


----------



## hijynx

I posted two threads with my Daemons and Sisters of Battle armies. Let me know what you guys think!

Chaos Daemons: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63605 

Sisters of Battle: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63610


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44

@frost_reaver what are tha three dudes in front of the hill?? :scratchhead:


----------



## Pssyche

*Eldar Ulthwe Spearhead*

With the advent of the new Spearhead Expansion, I've put together the following Eldar Army. 

View attachment 6414





It's made up of two Spearhead Formations...




Eldar Ulthwe Outrider Spearhead
========================

View attachment 6412

View attachment 6411

View attachment 6409

View attachment 6410






Eldar Ulthwe Mechanised Assault Spearhead
================================

View attachment 6413

View attachment 6406

View attachment 6407

View attachment 6408




All up it comes to 1990 points.
Hope you enjoy the pictures, there's plenty more in the Eldar Gallery.


----------



## Pssyche

*Space Wolves Spearhead Formation*

THE POWER OF RUSS COMPELS YOU!
===========================

View attachment 6425


==================================



While I was at it I thought I'd photograph my 2,000 points Space Wolves Spearhead Army. 
(okay, okay... 2,002 points actually)




Space Wolves Spearhead Army
=======================


View attachment 6426




Mechanised Assault SPEARHEAD
=======================

View attachment 6427



View attachment 6428


View attachment 6429


View attachment 6430




Tank Hunter Spearhead
=================


View attachment 6432




Wolf Scouts Elite
============


View attachment 6435




Grey Hunters Troops
===============

View attachment 6433




Grey Hunters Troops
===============

View attachment 6434




Predator Heavy Support
==================

View attachment 6431






I hope you enjoyed these photos too, there's more in the Space Marines Gallery.


----------



## papa nurgle

Those eldar are great! 

The Quality of everything on this thread is fantastic.


----------



## Rag D Mezzegis

here is a family foto of my eldar army.
for more pics just go to the topic i opened. dont want to spam all the pics.


----------



## Scotty01

:goodpost:

Awesome Eldar.


----------



## Tyrian

*first few marines*

Some amazing models in the thread have inspired me to post the first few offerings from my new codex chapter 'Sons of Tyrian'










Not brilliant i know, but the first ones i've painted in a long time :grin:


----------



## Kurrent

Here is my WIP Chaos Army, complete with utterly useless things lol my Dread is better off a paperweight seeing as its AOBR roots show through that and its a csm dread now fail!


----------



## Kitsuo

The first models I've actually put together , some were assembled by High_Seraph but they all came out pretty good.


----------



## evan82

Wow guys, I just spent the last few hours going through this whole section. There is some serious talent on this board. Good job to everyone.


----------



## Kodama

Here's a few snaps of what I have painted.

Death Guard









Death Guard close ups


















Chaos Space Marine (non-cult)
Sort of a bone colored scheme I am working on.


----------



## fynn

@Kodoma, nice looking force you have there. out of intrest how are you doing your bone armour?
just wondering as my CSM are also in bone armour (see sig for pics), and intrested in how you did yours.


----------



## Kodama

fynn said:


> @Kodoma, nice looking force you have there. out of intrest how are you doing your bone armour?
> just wondering as my CSM are also in bone armour (see sig for pics), and intrested in how you did yours.


Here is exactly how I painted it, in order, and the colors I used:


Primer (Krylon Camouflage Ultra Black)

Base (Formula P3 Menoth White Base) - Paint it slightly thin, so the roughness of the primer sticks out.

Details (Formula P3 Indian Flesh)

Joints (Formula P3 Rucksack Tan)

Gun/Pack/Spikes (Formula P3 Thamar Black)

Wear/Tear (Forumula P3 Cold Steel) Drybrush all the black areas heavily, and the rest of the model very thinly.

Weathering (Citadel Paints Ogryn Flesh Wash) Use heavily over the entire model.


Here's a picture of my terminator to show better detail.


----------



## Dermon Caffran

some pics from my ig army and some from the beginnings of my marine 'sons of gaia' army. Wot yous guys think?


----------



## calon

Wow, just flipped through this entire topic on my lunch break, all I can say is wow. There are a lot of nicely painted armies, especially some of the Eldar ones. Makes me wish I still painted. Awesome work!


----------



## bitsandkits

here are a few of mine in no particular order

My Ravenwing








Dark angel Chaplin








chaplin and libby(unfinished)








some vehicles from the dark angels, green was much darker in real life but flash just washed it out


























Black templars








sword bretheren








grimaldus and servitors








jump pack








teminators








dread









Eldar armies, I had three back in the day because of the craft world differences


----------



## Gresil

A few models from my Death Guard army...


















































































VII Hail Nurgle VII


----------



## Varakir

Some really nice stuff above, loving the nurgle and the templar termies :victory:

I finally took a decent army shot, so here's my sallies to date:


----------



## ROT

With me buying a new Army soon, i figure it means i wont be doing any additions, or painting to my Chaos for a while, so nows the time i'll Post my army.



















((5*30)+50+(15*5)+(5*5))+275+((110+20+20+25)*2)+(90+30+15+20)+165+(90+35+15)+150+150+150+(5*18+50)+50+50+50+240+(5*(20+50+20))+((7*23)+25+15+20)+((34*21)+(30*4)+(4*40))+((9*23)+60+30+25)+50+(14*15)+50+20+30 = 4,712 (4.7k)

Roughly about 4712 Points, according to rough calculations  ^^ That's everything maxxed out.

-Abaddon
-Khârn
-2 Princes
-Chaos Lord

-14 CSM
-34 Khorne Berserkers
-7 Plague Marines
-9 Thousand Sons

-Chaos Dreadnought
-5 Terminators
-5 Chaos Chosen

-3 Rhinos
-1 Land Raider
-2 Defilers
-2 Obliterators

-5 Raptors

I think that's it all.

As you can see, most of it is painted World Eaters, i'm too lazy to paint the rest 
- Don't flame my Epic unpainted OOP Rhino at the back, I'm ashamed to play with it 

ROT out.


----------



## easytiger

This is the sum total of my ¨army¨ up to now.....there will be more!


----------



## Lord_Aaron

*Lord Aaron's Word Bearers*

Here are a few picts of my Word Bearers.

I did these while I was working in South Korea as an English Teacher. The CM in the 4th picture is from before I put the transfers on (as in the 1st picture).


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Here's the first model I've painted for my Averland Empire army, not painted in ages so let me know what you think  sorry about quality of picture had to do it on my camera phone.


----------



## Entropomancer

ok here is my some of my imperial guard the Praxian 858th with Kreig and Salvar remnants, I'm having to strip some of the mini's due to the house fire (poor orks and chaos didn't make it :shout: )http://www.entropomancer.blogspot.com adding more soon, the pics for most of the infantry was incredablurry!


----------



## jfvz

My swam of bugs: Fluff - A splinter fleet of the defeated hive fleet behemoth got sucked into a warpstorm and centuries later emerged from the eye of terror. The warp had a profound effect on these tyranids, the most obvious effect is thier firery colouring and some mutations, but an infinitally more dangerous change has occured. This splinter fleet seems to have allied itself with a small group of the dreaded black legion. It is unknown if the tyranids are being controlled by the warp gods or if the hive mind is controlling the black legion force, but one thing is cirtant, they pose a threat that the imperium cannot ignore.
.
Contains:
Tervigon (close up, 2nd pic)
Doom of Malan'tai
Hive guard
6x warriors
24x Hormaguants
34x Gaunts
22x Genestealers
Broodlord
10x Gargoyles
2x Carnifex
Trygon Prime (close up, 3rd pic)


----------



## Unforgiven302

*Red Corsairs*

Here is my Red Corsairs army that is painted up to this point. Hope it looks good to you guys!


















































































































I still have a few more squads to finish along with another dreadnought and a squad of terminators.


----------



## cerhob

Wow, all I can say is.... Wow.

I just spent a good 2 hours going though each page. Some great armies here.

If I get hold of a camera I'll snap a few pics of my current army.


----------



## Azazel5112

wow epic red corsairs unforgiven, prime stuff +rep


----------



## Chaosveteran

Great job on the Corsairs Unforgiven!! Well done!


----------



## mixykym

*my hive fleet leviathan,circa 2005.*

I collected this army after reading a cracking battle report in white dwarf.

its 2,500 pts when playing,but have added a few more models,-biovore,more ripper swarms,spinegaunts,couple extra warriors with devouer/deathsplitter,extra hormagaunts,genestealer and Old One Eye.,need to replace the older style carnifex sometime.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

That's one big ass Tyranid army, looks great 

I've still not gotten around to putting my World Eaters army together >.< Got loads from Forgeworld for Christmas and it's still in the box.


----------



## Kalshinko

Pedro and the boys


----------



## The Son of Horus

Just a quick heads up--

If you all haven't checked out the new Army Showcase feature yet, be sure to do so. You can show off all your models, fluff, and army lists in one convenient package. You can also browse for your favorite armies, so you don't have to go all the way back through this thread to find the stuff that inspires you.


----------



## Trijan

well i have been sat here trying to post a pic of the first four marines i have painted, can anyone advise how to post them? im stuck

Thanks
Trijan "Mr Pocketwatch"


----------



## randall.preston

*Pre Heresy Deathguard*

This is my Pre Heresy Deathguard. I have about 2,000pts, and I am currently working on getting the force apoc ready. Most models are from Forge World mainly the Mk 3 armor and the MK 2 land raider. I will be working on changing the terminators to look pre heresy using heads and weapons from the new greyknight terminator box, and large shoulder pads from maxmini. Also I love all of the other armies that everyone has posted. Great job everyone.


----------



## randall.preston

Eldar Wraithguard work in progress, should look like the finished pictures, but ill be using blue instead of red and ill throw in some yello in the trim and any cloth.


----------



## MidnightKid333

mines in my signature, its approx 3500 pts and growing


----------



## Hammer49

Some very impressive armies.


----------



## Melikor40k

*Imperial Fists 1st squad*

few pics of my first imperial fists tactical squad whole lot more yet unpainted and tanks.... so many tanks..... :headbutt: i gave them all mkvIII chests and custom made gladius shoulders with the fists greenstuffed on


----------



## Arcticor

Im only posting this single image, rather than my whole massive....er...1500? points of crons. Reason behind this is that my other ones suck, and this is the first finished one with the new color scheme. Also cause it looks better close up. Looking for advice, so any comments would be great. I might post more pictures when i finish more warriors...


----------



## gobsmak

*Bad Moon Orks - 750pt Force*

Hi, I'm putting together a 750pt Ork force
This is my HQ;
Big Mek with KFF and Choppa. His main aim is to keep the battle wagon alive to deliver it's cargo of 19x Slugga Boyz. I will post more pics as my force gets painted and takes shape.


----------



## necron and on and on

*First 40k project, 3 days to complete*

Necronssss


----------



## necron and on and on

I know my crons being bathed in blood is kinda against their lore but when i think of enemies being blasted to oblivion i like to picture them exploding like the vampires in true blood. A pile of cosmic dust is kind of boring, im a gore hound, and yes i know the front 3 are a little hunched, its my first army geeze


----------



## gobsmak

*Bad Moon Orks*

As promised, here are some more of my Bad Moon Orks:


----------



## gobsmak

*Crimson Fists*

My other project is a Crimson Fist Space Marine force:


----------



## philbrad

gobsmak said:


> As promised, here are some more of my Bad Moon Orks:



Deyz all yella .... very nice Mr G like the Looted Wagon. 


PhilB
:wacko:


----------



## jaysen

*Blood Angels*

Here's a group picture of my Blood Angels from around February and two pics of my most recent additions.


----------



## elmir

Grey knights:










Khador:










I'll do one of my skaven once I get around to doing an army wide shot again.


----------



## Hypn0sis

Took me 2 days to get through this thread (damn work keeps interrupting!) and I have to say that you guys (ok, Svartmetals Nurgle WIP thread deserves some credit for it too) have done what my brother has been unable to do for 15 years, you guys have made me want to grab a brush and start painting! My goal now is to have my current Khorne models assembled and painted by the end of the year and I will be starting a WIP thread for them... "soon" :wink:


----------



## nicegirl13

Just started my first 40k army (BA) and this is how my army should look like =D



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BJORN

elmir said:


> Grey knights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do one of my skaven once I get around to doing an army wide shot again.


Dude.....

The blue highlights are so awesome. I gives the whole army an electric feeling. I mean, this may be the best use of color I have ever seen. I almost thought you had little led lights hooked up to them. You need to show step by step man. Or try out for the eavy metal team. Good job!!! +Rep


----------



## elmir

Thanks. There actually is an "how to" on my project log. I show the various highlights and sublayers I do on my silver metallics with my airbrush to get that blue sheen. It's on this page in my blog:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87436&page=6

Now a bit further on, people asked my why I went through the trouble to put a blue sublayer in the metallics. I tried to explain it, but it's difficult to explain... The armor is sort of light sensitive. 

If it's hit by lots of light, it'll end up like silver. If there is a low light situation, the blue will shine through and give it a blue feel. That really shows in that last army shot. My lights are positioned to the sides in a lighttent. So the sides are well lit (and the top too), while the front has less light to it. This means that the blue sheen will be visible on the front armor plates, but the sides will be bright silver.


----------



## FatBoyFat

My New Ogre army! 1000 points, 18 models, first game with them on monday!


----------



## gobsmak

*Bad Moon Re-enforcements*

Here is my recently finished Battle Wagon. 'Da Squisha!'
Tried and tested Ork Slugga Delivery System and Space Wolf squasher ! :laugh:


----------



## gobsmak

*My Space Wolf Army*

Here is my Space Wolf Army, It's still a work in progress and has been since 1993!

(Rev should recognise some of these as he fought against them in the GW 2011 Doubles Tournament! 
How's it going Rev?)


----------



## gobsmak

*My Dark Angels Army*

Again this is a work in progress, it's been around in some form or another since first started play WH40k way back in 1990.


----------



## MidnightKid333

approximately 5000 points. The big brown things are my makeshift forgeworld Brood nests


----------



## infernopie

good job


----------



## zombifiedsociety

A little off topic but...Is there a real world zombie scenario worth believing i found this site which suggests some real ways that an actual zombie virus could happen. I am not sure if there will ever be a virus like this but if there were it would be a hell of a ride.
http://zombieviruses.blogspot.com/ is kind of like the info im trying to find.. Any suggestions?


----------



## elmir

So I got around to taking a few shots of my skaven at their current state. 

Sadly, the army has become a bit too large to be deployed inside my lightbox right now... So you'll have to forgive me for the none ideal lighting of these shots and the necesary use of flash. It created a bit more contrast because of the shadows and highlights created by flash...





































These are taken at the 4 month mark. Hopefully, I'll be able to finish a few more things (like 100 more slaves) before the rats are half a year old. Oh, and finish some extra themed terrain for them.


----------



## troybuckle

Wow a lot of great armies in here guys!


----------



## apidude

There are some great looking armies in this thread.


Let me add mine.

Marek T'Calt's Raiders, Dark Elves

See this attachment for the army shot>>>
View attachment 14755
shows a larger picture(1499px:1129px) of the army as it stood on Aug 06, 2011.
Also check out my Army Showcase for closer look at the models....


----------



## eBranch

I envy you so much! My collection is not interesting! Yours are perfect! Good job!


----------



## Mortarman178

well its a small army ..well "army" is a relative term. i still need to buy some more guys but this is what i have so far. enjoy and C & C is well recived thanks all.


----------



## S71GGY

that skaven army looks very nice elmir great work


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Alright people heres my army, Necrons of Tellbassa (Really hope my photo upload works I have no idea how to do this. I'm uploading the photos from my facebook account). 



















Anketell the Impaller 2nd in command of tellbassa staring into a Res Orb in one of his common Trance's after a successful alliance with Imotek



















THe necrons of Tellbassa Are a group of rouge necrons who reside in the eastern fringe of the galaxy in a large nebula between the Jericho Sector and Ultramar. among the last group of necrontyr to accept Bio-transferrence they have since. Since there accidental awakening by tech priests in the late 41800s ther Considered among the most aggressive of all Necron Groups responsible for wiping out the Nivo trade federation (A xenos race I made up) for an artifact known as the Staff of ending and plunging the Nearby region into near constant war since there awakening all in there search for Ctan Shards and artifacts to help with a project the imperium has dubbed project trova a planet taken during the first 5 month war with them.
.
.
.
.
.
Well that didn't work did it. cn anyone help?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Fixed IMG tags

Your IMG tags were pointing to a page with the photograph on instead of the photograph itself.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Thanks for that. Greatly appreaciated. I think I know what to do now Anyway a few more photos and a bit more lore




































The lord of ashes in his triumph leads his destroyer wing into new battle fields










Anyway the Necrons of tellbassa are lead by the lord eternal not yet shown in any of these images (Still trying to make a custom model lol). The lord eternal is kind of a stubborn megalamanical zealot but one with major tactical genius and a completly intact memory and personality. During the days of flesh he was a rival to the Silent King who initially refused bio-transference but would go on to be 1 of its most feared figures, showing no mercy or loyalty to anyside, willing to commit to long sieges or hunt down artifacts and weapons for complex plans. His very purpose for trova is to create a device that can revive the Ctan (namely the Insane Outsider) and disrupting the warp around the galaxy using the eldars own webway gate against them and humanity to effectivly nullify psykers, Deamons and cripple warp travel which would effectivly leave the necrons as the only race capable of travelling around the galaxy in a short time thanks to the monolith dimensional corridors. Those who dare stood against him would meet an otherwised humilating end. The lord of ashes for example after a failed botched coop had his legs removed and he was permantly mounted to a destroyer body to forever become the Phearons living trophy and an example to others. 

Theres much more but thats enough for now. Enjoy the photos and tell me what you people think of my ever growing army?


----------



## FatBoyFat

Just want to show off the new undead warband!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the face swap on the swordsman


----------



## Dorantana

Space Wolves of Fenris!


----------



## TechPr1est




----------



## TechPr1est

dammit didnt work


----------



## Dorantana

bro....your img code should look like this when you put it in the reply box



Code:


http://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/dorantana/IMG_0314.jpg

this link will go between the IMG code sets



Your going to have to upload to Tinypic or Photobucket to get the code


----------



## Iron Angel

The Vanguard of the Eclipse.

Excuse my desk, I have the Creeping Mess from all the converting and stuff.

Here's what I have currently painted:









12 warriors, and 3 scarab bases.









10 Lychguard and the Wishmaster (Obyron)









5 Immortals and the Dreamslayer (Imotekh)









2 Destructeks with pulses and a Stormtek and the Wayfarer (Zandrekh)









One of my Annihilation Barges (The other will be arriving in the mail shortly)









My Doomsday Ark. Still needs a lot of detailing but its table ready.









And my Obelisk which is basically my objective marker.


----------



## FatBoyFat

Update for the undead warband, tidied up added a few new things, let me know what you guys think.

First up is Vampre and his 3 Dregs









Then the ghoul hero and his minions









Necromancer, Warlock and Witch









The stars of the warband, the zombies!









and my count as ogre merc.


----------



## J_PikaChua

Damned Revenants Chaos Warband - 1381 points
The Defiler's Body is missing, mostly because I stopped playing for a couple years, and tried to find my lost units for a while.


----------



## Kolonel Grotsnik

My Latest Thousand Sons Army










& My previous Machine Cult Necron/Tzeentch Daemon army which I later sold off.


----------



## Funkinwagglez

Some really awesome stuff in this thread. Finally getting around to painting some DE of mine, will try to post soon, so please, let me know when you think then.


----------



## Iron Angel

What are the blue things?

I know at least one of them is a Fantasy model. What are they?


----------



## Malick

Those Thousand sons are awesome. I am also curious to know what those blue things are, psychic constructs or something?


----------



## DeathJester921

I believe they are supposed to be the Thousand Sons' Tutelaries like what they have in the book "A Thousand Sons".


----------



## Lax

here is the painted part of my good old truthful army


----------



## Kalhas

So here is my first attempt EVER. 

Progressing slowly. 

started with DA due to the Dark Vengeance Box i got myself for Xmas

PS i now noticed that my phone's camera made everything TOO bright :/


----------



## Inquisitor196

Well, here is mine... A full Vostroyan frstborn company. 

The full 180 infantry unit fits in a 1750pts army, and with the "russes", the bastion and the Vendetta (yeap... the Thunderbolt is a vendetta in the games...) it makes 2000pts... so, i think it must be like 3000 points at full strenght...

Hope you like it










The Command Squad at full (never actually used all of it at the same time)










The tanks (the left one is like 2 inches longer, resembling a "malcador pattern")










And the bastion, custom made from the citadel ruins set and lots of cardboard and bits...










(you may have noticed the HW's have no crew, that's because i just put two models over the base. Just wanted a bit of flexibility when picking those...)


----------



## kwantm

here is a link to a realtime stream )) of my WIPS and finished models

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A25oqs3q7esCJ


----------



## MidnightSun

Crap picture quality, but you get the impression:









Midnight


----------



## LokiDeathclaw

So here's my army so far....have't got a pic of the whole army but here are the sqauds


----------



## Noctum

My Black Legion. Or at least what I had finished painting when I took the photos


----------



## Squire

I don't have any full army shots but here are some of my nids


----------



## Moriouce

My Altansar warhost is fully painted.


----------



## Jazehiah

I am thoroughly impressed by the artistry displayed here. Makes me want to buy more models and paints and terrain and...


----------



## ntaw

^ I often think the same, and then maintain a steady regimen of procrastination with regards to painting :grin:


----------



## Roxyyy03

This is my childhood games so i decided to buy some of the toys from the store and then ill give it to my only son cause he always playing professor ratings and animal jam online cause technology right now is already destroyed the children future. :nerd::victory:


----------

